# Berry Buddies (2007)



## Damelottie

*NEW HOME LADIES!*


----------



## Cherry Tree

Am I first?? WooooHooooooooooooooo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

No I was


----------



## Cherry Tree

technically true but you had to be   

xx


----------



## kizzymouse

bookmarking


----------



## oak

kizzy feel like i should add...

....she's so close now....

  

anyone got the song?!   

V
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning, thanks for the new chapter Damelottie..x

Back from an overnight spa break, home tomorrow, then off to Ludlow comign back via Manchester as got some tickets for a Bon Jovi concert on Friday night..so much for our relaxign week off work..shouldn't moan really..


----------



## kizzymouse

Vic - wotcha on about chick? Or am I being thick lol


----------



## oak

Gaga dizzy thought u wud have got it.......bookmarks, she's so close now, this girk is half his ,age....don't stand so close to me by the police  


Sorry cudn't help singing it. X


Vicxxx


----------



## oak

Oh rats think my predictive txt has gone mad from last post!


----------



## kizzymouse

ah! lol    I get it now!!   


Talking of music I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED cos DH has got me and my friend KOL tickets for this Sunday in Edinburgh - he said it was for being a good mummy and thinks it will be good for me to have a break!    They are one of my fave bands - loved them since 2003   


I don't mind cos will be away when Mollie is sleeping. My friends' DH is going too and he's the driver ...bonus!!


----------



## Livelife

Kizzy enjoy KOL- sounds good.

Kiki glad baptism went well.

Beachie you have such a hectic social life don't you- so jealous!

Betty how are you doing?

Em hope things are going well with you.

Well been back nearly 2 weeks now and I must say it has helped. Got GP app this Fri to ask about tests. still not sure what i'm asking for really. then follow up at clinic is 4th July. Does anyone think a D&C might help? Maybe I've got 20 years of crap in there 
What's happened to the bloody weather? If I can't be pregnant then I want to be drinking wine in the sun- thyis is not good enough, I'm lily white and almost teetotal!!!

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, it;s nice being busy but very tiring...xx


----------



## beachgirl

Mornign Berries, how are you all today? Hope everyone is well? Thinking of you all x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello Karen


----------



## Cherry Tree

Great minds think alike. I was wondering about everyone this morning as it has been so quiet x

Hope everyone is well.

BG hope you are ok sweetie   

Christine, Linnie and Han you are in my thoughts     

Will be losing my internet connection in a couple of weeks due to the big move    

Take care all

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

i thought the other thread had gone quiet no replies!

Well since we had a new thread i have been on hols had a great time and now awaiting Oct for next one

Counting down to sept as my niece is getting married making me feel old

I have to take my little lady dog to the vets tomorrow or today even, shes not herself noticed blood yesterday and swelling    its just an infection or something

Hope everyone is doing ok, will pop back in daylight hrs now i found you all!


----------



## BESTY

hey berries how u doing ? enjoying the sun i hope. life with us good, mat leave going to quick ! Thinking of you all . Much Love Besty x


----------



## Cherry Tree

Helloooooooooooooo, hoping you are all well xxxx 

We are in moving hell    no its not that bad really, I am just struggling making the right decision for energy supplier, phone and broadband suppliers etc etc oh and buying a new cooker   

xxx


----------



## Livelife

Hi all
I've been having a bit of a break from FF but seems like I haven't missed much!
Just come back from a fabulous 11 days in France. A week in Provence then a couple of days in Paris (Nix I completely forgot about you being there- doh!!) We just love France but bloody hell it was expensive! Now working out how to pay the credit card- never mind it was worth it- we deserved it after a crap few months.
Still need to decide when to use the frosties- my prob is I like knowing they are there as gives me hope so don't want to use them- does that make sense?
Kiki hope you are settled in the new place.
Amanda thinking of you at first anniversary of father in law. xx
Hope everyone is having a nice summer- you must be given the quiet!

Love Christine xx


----------



## oak

hello all!! gosh we've all been quiet on here haven't we!? or have we all been too busy busy with the summer hols etc....? shame about the sun..it's awful here today and really cold!!!!!!!! grrrrr   

anyway thought i would pop on and tell you that I started injecting on Sun night...we're going to go and get our Frozen embryo and try to make a baby bro or sis for Katie   !! hoping the lil embie makes it, looking like FET is second week in Sept. Keeping everything crossed...as far as I'm concerned it's already a baby and it was only by chance that it didn't get put back and Katie did (same cell division etc...) so I'm already attached to the lil blighter and there was no way we were gonna leave i...poor thing...daft I know but I feel like it's a baby already and is just waiting for mummy to come and pick it up. Anyway been texting Ang to let her know and so am sure she'll drop in and see you all soon.

hope everyone is doing ok, just one quick note to Em, hoping Z is doing ok, it sounds like he's been very poorly hun...big hugs   

love to all

vic
xxx


----------



## Livelife

Vic lots of luck with the FET. Think I'm gonna go get mine Oct/Nov time. 
Hope you had a fab anniversary- can't believe it's been a year! We had our 2nd anniversary in Paris which was lovely.
The weather is awful isn't it- always is in Aug then fab again when I'm back at work!! Never mind- I'm loving being off.
Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Christine, belated 
wow 2 yrs its gone so fast
Wishing you so much love and luck for the FET

Vic wow lots of luck for the jabbing and FET next month 
how awesome would it be to have a brother or sister for Katie 

Karen how r u doing

Amanda hpe you and the boys are ok

Kiki have you settled into your new home nicely

Nix thinking of you

sorry for all i missed brain fog is here!

AFM, 
yes Z has been rather poorly, hes getting there he has checks 3 x a wk and i am doing the monitoring at home that the nurses were doing in hospital he was there yesterday and back on friday with nurse coming in tomorrow hes getting there we are just waiting for appt at the specialist in nottingham, our cons here is liasing with them until we can get an out patients appt, hopefully within 4 wks as Z is on steroids for 8 wks and myself and DH have been asked to have some blood tests still not completely sure why but they keep mentioning relapses due to his asthma 

I am doing ok, have been a bit stressed (obviously!) and tired sunday i was a little ratty as dh seemed to have lost the use of arms and legs but he has recovered from that after my meltdown yesterday

love to all
Em


----------



## oak

Christine, lovely to hear from you...wedding anniversary in paris sounds lovely...beats mine in Filey!! ha!!!


em - poor little Z he really does have a tought ride...hun I'm not exactly sure what he is hossie for, but please give him extra hugs from his berry buddy aunties...


hi to everyone else


vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the good old british summer    We went to the beach today and got stuck on the island for an hour because the tide had come in so the only road off the island was covered and a van had broken down on it    was fun though if not chilly from the wind.

Just wondered how Vic was getting on? Have you got a date for the transfer? hope it is going ok

Big hello's to everyone else

xx


----------



## oak

Hi Kiki,

I'm not so bad thanks....been having plenty of hot flushes and emotional tears so think down regging must be working ok  have a scan to check thinness on Thursday and am going to pop in and see Ang in her new salon for a coffee, (she sends her love to everyone). Think next scan is a week on fri and then ET the week after that...not sure of dates. Apparantely bubs has to thaw successfully and these odds are not high and then it has to go on to divide again before they say yes for ET so it feels like a few hurdles for the wee one to get over before we get to take he/she home   

how are you? are you all settled into your new house? hope O is doing well?

p.s. does anyone else find that typing on here these days takes ages for the cursor to keep up? feels like a real time lapse, but i don't get it on anything else?

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## Livelife

wishing you lots of luck Vic.

Em hope things get sorted with Z. Must be really worrying x

What's going on with this bloody summer? We're going camping tom to Keswick. I'm expecting to be cold!!

Love to all
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hello..thought that I;d typed a reply yesterday but it's missing today.......Hope everyone is well, had a lovely bank holiday in Chester, home yesterday and work today..just waiting for Alex to get home so that we can eat...nothing much new with me, always seem to have lots to do and never any spare time but not complaining as I'm normally the one who plans things...


----------



## Cherry Tree

Vic ooo best of luck with the scan, make sure you let us know when ET is and if all went well with it     btw my replies only go slow on my phone sorry. I think we are all settled thanks    Now got the task of redecorating, we are about to start O's room. He has settled well too. Had a couple of 'can we go back to our old home' at the beginning but he is fine now and looking forward to starting his new preschool. How is your new kitchen?

Christine hope you enjoy camping and the weather improves   

BG dinner sounds nice as I'm getting rather hungry now will have to wait until O goes to bed til I eat    Take care sweetie xx


----------



## oak

hi gang,

kiki - glad you're getting all settled...big kisses and squeezes to lil man

christine - enjoy camping. we went to cotswolds last week and had fab weather despite bleak forecast!!

beachie - hiya chick, we must catch up soon feel like we haven't spoken in ages!

em - what is happening with poor Z, it sounds terrible what he's going through...what is it hun? hope nothing too serious!

arrrggghhh this slow typing is doing my head in!

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Helloooo berries


Good to catch up at last.
Been a nice summer in sunny Brighton but brrrrr twas cold today.


Glad to hear you are well.
Good to see you back in the saddle Vic - massive luck for your FET.


Well I'm about to have my final go - scary.
Been having the intralipids again this time - just got to wait and see but should be out in Athens for the end of September.
Please god - let it happen this time    


Catch up in more detail next time.
Love and hugs


Betty xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely Berries

Just popping in sitting in bed, its bbbrrrrrrr cant believe how cold it is saying we are still in August!

Betty, hoping and praying this so has to be your turn!

Vic, say hi to ang for me, enjoy your catch up hun

Christine hope the weather hots up for you, forecast looking better towards end of wk
enjoy the camping

Karen how r u

Kiki how r u and O

Nix how r u my sweet thinking of you



oak said:


> em - what is happening with poor Z, it sounds terrible what he's going through...what is it hun? hope nothing too serious!


Z has a condition called Neuphrotic Syndrome, its related to the kidneys,hes on steroids (10 tabs a day) to treat the condition, his kidneys secrete too much blood and protein which comes out thru the urine, it means his immune system is lower because of the protein he loses and his body retains fluid so hes on a restriction of 800 mls a day he has to have weekly blood tests for liver and kidney function amongst other things and a community childrens nurse visits 2-3 times a wk to check BP and weight we were sent in today after the nurses visit as she wasnt happy with fluid levels (we have to measure what goes in and comes out as well as dipsticking the urine) the SHO this evening suggested we shouldnt worry um no we wont then she apologised for her flippancy, he takes it in his stride but todays been a hard day we managed a day at cleethorpes with him yesterday measuring bowls and all!

Bet you wished you never asked now eh!

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Em, sending lots of big hugs to you all, it must be so worrying and heartbreaking that you can't make him better ..at least they know what it is and can treat it xxx

Linnie, are you under Serum still?

Vic..I will definately try and catch up with you this week, send Ang all our love and wishes x


----------



## BESTY

Hi All

Just a quick one, Vic, Betty and Christine, lots and lots of luck guys, All well here, cant believe its September 2011 now and we have been together since 2007 on this thread, wow.

Lots of love to all , Kerri and Sammy xxxx ( AND DH of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## oak

Thanx all, been a bit of a weird day and not long been home. wil tell you all about it tomoz when not so tired, all ok now and just off to bed. x


----------



## oak

Hi all! 


long post coming up as it's been a while since I properly caught up....hope you are all well??

Em - hope Z is on the mend!!

Linnie - when do you go to Athen's hun? keeping everything crossed for you..  

Anyway, as I said in my last post it had been a hectic day when I went for my first scan a couple of weeks ago so thougth I would finally fill you in..

So I ended up being half an hour late for my appointment as the traffic was terrible (it's a 3 hr drive and I was on my own as Chris was working). When I got there the receptionist said that I didn’t have an apt booked and that there was no one there to scan me! I couldn’t believe it, so I showed them my letter with the apt and they told me to wait in the waiting room. Eventually they found someone to scan me who was a really nice nurse and knew what she was doing. She said my lining was thin enough and my ovaries quiet enough to start the other set of drugs that thicken your womb but she was concerned about two areas of white mass on the screen that she could see and she showed me. So she went off to get a consultant to come and have a look who immediately said he wanted me scanned downstairs by radiography with their more sophisticated machine. You can imagine everything that went through my mind! Anyway I was told to take a seat in the waiting room again whilst they organised the next scan. After 1hr I went out and said that I would have to go and put some more money on my car. The consultant that had done the first scan was there and he said to go down to the radiography waiting room when I came back in so that I was in their “line of sight” and would remember that they needed to fit me in, following the Assisted Cconception Unit’s request. So I did that when I came back in and the receptionist at radiography said to me, “you’ll be waiting a long time as we’re fully booked today, so you’ll just have to sit and wait”. 

I was really worried as still didn’t know what it was and obviously couldn’t leave as they needed to know what it was and whether I could start the next lot of drugs or not! Anyway after 20mins the receptionist came back out and said you’ll have to go back to ACU and tell them we can’t fit you in today we’ve just too many people to see already, I didn’t know what to think. When I went to ACU they went mad and told me to sit and wait and they’d sort it. Half an hour later they said “right you can go back down they’ll scan you straight away”. So I did but when I got there the receptionist said have you got a full bladder? I said no I’d just been to the loo, so she said I had to sit and drink lots of water for 45 mins until my bladder was full! Grrrr…..anyway eventually I went in for the scan and the lady that was doing it was really stone faced and didn’t give anything away…she scanned my stomach first and then told me to go to the loo and come back to do the internal scan. When she did the internal scan, she took ages and I was really worried then she looked over her shoulder and asked the nurse to go and get a doctor…

I don’t mind telling you at this point I was really terrified! Anyway when the doctor came in she said “doctor I just wanted to confirm that you agree with me that these masses are calcification desposits and they won’t interfere with an embryo attaching?”..the doctor said “yes I agree”…..i breathed a very big sigh of relief!! Anyway I then had to wait for them to write the report for me to take them back to ACU, which I then did and they finally said ok, you can go and start taking your next set of drugs tonight. Anyway then I went back to the car and had got a parking ticket and then hit all the traffic on the way home….Arrrggghhhh..so I didn’t actually get home until really late and was exhausted!

Since then Katie has been really really poorly. The week before she had a temperature? Well she ended up on that Friday with ulcers all in her mouth, tongue, tonsils and back of her throat…she was quite poorly when I left on the thurs and I had almost cancelled Birmingham but she got lots worse on fri and hadn’t eaten or drunk much in the previous two days…she was in agony poor thing…we took her to the docs on the fri as she was really in lots of pain and calpol just wasn’t touching it and he told us to give her nurofen and put her on antibiotics and rehydration tablets….bu it was horrific…coz she wouldn’t eat or drink anything we had to physically pin her down and use a syringe to get the pain relief and antibiotics in her mouth! This was four times a day and was awful…we tried hiding it in ice cream, milk everything we could think of but she just wouldn’t have it so we kept having to do it by physically pinning her down it was awful and soo traumatic for all of us….I have to say we had the weekend from hell and she was nearly hospitalised on the sat night but the hydration tablets were working so she wasn’t dehydrated…only really late last week did she show signs of being better…anyway then on Friday I went for my second scan and the lining was nice an thick so we are on for FET Thursday at 12pm but have to ring the clinic wednesday late to see if it has survived the thaw...to top it all off DH is now poorly with the same virus Katie had so he might not be able to come with me! he's been badly all weekend but is marginally better today so hoping he makes some improvement over the next couple of days....

Anyway coz of being sooo late in Birmingham I haven't yet been able to catch up with Ang, but am hoping to see her this week if everything goes to plan..so there you go my manic couple of weeks...it never rains does it ladies!?!

hoping you are well and sending much love to everyone...please keep your fingers crossed for our one remaining beannie..thanks

p.s. Amanda - huge huge luck to you with the GNR..hope your leg holds up...  

Vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh Vic hun sending you all big big    sounds like a very worrying and stressful time hun. Glad to hear it seems Katie is on the mend    and hope that DH is on the mend by Thurs. Also lots and lots of      for the defrosting of bean


----------



## oak

hi all,

how is everyone? hope you are all ok...

just to let you know that I now have a perfect 7cell embie on board    it was four cell when they took it out of the freezer yesterday and it didn't loose any cells in the thaw and had gone onto 7 cells this morning...all good and keeping everything crossed for a brother or sister for katie...test day is 30th sept.

karen - thanks for the text hun..have a great time in Scotland

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Ooooooooo congrats on being PUPO hun, keeping everything crossed for you                

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Woo hoo Vic...got everything crossed for you both...just think next June could be your due date.....xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just bobbing on to say

Vic   well done on being PUPO everything crossed for the 30th (and the whole 2ww!)

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

hugs to all   


Vic - everything crossed for you


----------



## BESTY

good luck Vic xxxx Hope K better xxxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Ooooh just popped to wish Vic and Chris all the luck in the world for you little embies to settle in tight.


Looks like I'm off on Monday for transfer in Athens too!!  Lets pray for a couple of summer bubs                




Love to all


Betty xx








ps Amanda - you amazing girlie well done with your run - what an acheivement


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Betty


----------



## oak

good luck linnie hun...praying praying praying it works for you hun this time     


thanks to everyone for all your good wishes...feeling ok other than analysing every twinge   


well done Amanda, you did fantastically well....!!   


love to all


Vic
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi lovely berries

just popping in to send 


      
      
      
      
      
      

                            for some sticky BFP

Well done Amanda
Karen hope your having fab time away hope the weathers ok

Nix how are you doing my sweet
think of you often

DH has just taken Z to shops and then is taking Z and Willow to park as hes still not allowed to start preschool   I  am sitting in bed, watching daytime tv, have a chest infection so resting up and hoping it passes for the weekend so i can have everything ready for Z's pageboy duties on monday down south

love to all i missed
Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

good luck Linnie hun


----------



## oak

hi all just jumping on to see how Linnie got on? hope you're resting up now PUPO hun.xxxx

love to all

vic
x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Berries

Hope that you had a lovely birthday Vic, enjoy Peter Kay tonight....when do you test?

Linnie, sending you lots of good luck wishes for this cycle..

Hi to everyone, had a fab week in Scotland, already booked for next September but to a different area..cant' wait, wish it was next week...SIL still staying with us, got this week off work then back next week..boohoo..can't believe it's less than 3 months to xmas...xx


----------



## oak

thanks for the birthday wishes karen and to all who wished me happy bday on **...peter kay was awesome! so funny i nearly peed myself!   

test day is tomorrow hun....have found it very hard not to test early but managed to stay off the pee stick so far so leaving it til tomorrow morning...first pee of the day, wish us luck.     

just wanted to say Em hope Z is ok...sounds like he has lots going on again..  

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Vic


----------



## Cherry Tree

Good luck for tomorrow hunni         

Em big   

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

 Vic              for testing tomorrow

Will catch up er sooon!

Em


----------



## Bettysjourney

Good Luck Vic - I'm praying for some good news to you guys.

Well I am now PUPO yet again........
I had a very chilled out break to Athens with my sister this time. We had a lovely girlie time together in the sun - she drunk the wine and I stuffed myself with delicious greek food.
I was going to have blasts but I went to the clinic on Monday and Penny said the embryologist said there were 9 gorgeous embies and it was a good time as any to have transfer, so no less than half an hour later there I was plotted up on the bed with my cargo on board. It was lovely and relaxed - Penny does a perfect transfer - just so gentle. Well at least I can say that no stone has been left unturned and I cant beat myself up if it doesn't work. I'm off work til Monday now and enjoying the weather. I have my annual summer ball to attend on Saturday which is going to be rather challenging as it is a traditionally boozy affair and I haven't told many people but hey it's nice to get the glad rags on and have a boogie.
I hope everyone is doing OK - I'm sorry I'm rather slack these days - I think about you all though.

Big hugs
Betty xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Linnie...sending you lots of sticky vibes hun, lots of my friends have got LO's through Penny and I know she's a such a wonderful committed person, she truly deserves a medal for all she does..x


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck betty


----------



## Bettysjourney

Cheers girls X
yes penny is an amazing totally unique person - with the most kind and gentle manner - she puts everyone at ease and is so calm.
She has endless enthusiasm and she is the reason I am still trying to acheive my dream.  I just hope I can!
Betty x


----------



## oak

hi all


linnie - so glad to hear all went well for you in Athens hun and that you are PUPO!! keeping everything crossed for you hun that this is your time..              




With regards to us...well I tested with first pee this morning and I can't believe I am actually saying this but we got a BFP!!    have done 3 more pee sticks since and all positive! I keep pinching myself...we are just totally and utterly in shock as we never thought we would be so lucky a second time around! I phoned Angela this morning and she was in tears on the phone which was very sweet..bless her...i just cannot believe it and want more than anything that everyone of you on here gets to have your dream...thanks for being there everyone, as always...


much love to all


vic
xx


----------



## Bettysjourney

OMG VIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AMAZING NEWS!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS           

I am so pleased that Katie will have a gorgeous little sibling.
Love and hugs from Betty xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Woooohooooo congratulations Vic, so pleased for you all xxxx

Linnie sounds like you had the perfect transfer hun,    that this is your time hun       

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just got 5 mins before dashing off to hospital (Z has been readmitted)   

but couldnt go without saying  Vic on your BFP

Hope you are starting a trend for the berries

Catch up one day soon!

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Vic, that is just such great news! Wow!    Happy for you all x


----------



## jarrodamanda

Wohoo!!! Found you all again! I had to write when I saw Angela's post on **!! I am so happy for you vic. Such fantastic amazing news xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

just wanted to add my congratulations on here too Vic, so pleased for you and C and K x x x


----------



## oak

Thanks so much guys, been a pretty sleepless night as my head is still not taking it all in....the odds of 2 pregnancies from 1 donation is just si crazy low that we had both totally discounted it working. 

Anyway thanks again for all your lovely messages, scan in 3wks to check everything ok. 

Love to all
Vic xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Vic, it's a fantastic miracle and I couldn't have wished for it to come true more...I bet your parents are overjoyed..xxx


----------



## BESTY

Vic - I got teary reading your news, fabulous, simply fabulous. Xxxxxx

Linnie - thinking positive thoughts for you too bud xxxx


----------



## oak

hi all, just thought i would pop on to see how linnie is doing? hope you're ok hun and hanging in there...when's test day?        


love to all


vic
xx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hi test day is friday - going to try and get bloods done for definitive.
did a pee stick this morning - so stupid of me I know  - BFN of course.
I should know better.  feel rather low tonight.
Betty x


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for Friday Betty     don't pay any attention to bfn - things can change so much in a day


----------



## oak

good luck linnie! ignore today's pee stick...evil things!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Linnie  for friday
Agree with others, Peesticks are evil things i didnt get a bfp on one til a day or two after bloods! despite my levels being 109 and peesticks didnt register

Em

ps Z is home from hospital just catching up with myself
Should be back to FF on Friday


----------



## Cherry Tree

Good Luck for tomorrow hunni, I've got everything crossed for you       

xx


----------



## oak

Linnie - good luck for tomorrow hun! keeping everything crossed for you         

vic
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Linnie, lots of luck for tomorrow,xxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just coming on to see if there was any news

Linnie hoping no news is good news hun         

xx


----------



## Bettysjourney

BFN     Broken in pieces.


Betty x


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh hunni I am so so very sorry    I know there are no words to take your pain away   

Thinking of you and DH         

xx


----------



## oak

oh linnie hun, so so sorry...         sending all my love and thoughts...


vic
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Betty, I'm gutted for you hunny   big hugs


----------



## Livelife

Sorry not been on for while needed a break. 

Betty I am just so sorry for you. Lots of love. 

Vic congrats to you. So pleased for you.

I've made the call to wake my ice babies. Jabs start on 20th.

Lots of love to all
Xx


----------



## beachgirl

Fab news christine...are you off work that week? x


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hi Christine


That's super news - you ARE going to do it with your frosties my lovely     




Things are pretty bad here.  I feel so low I cant really get up.  Chris has gone into his shell - its his way of coping and we are like ships in the night.  I feel so isolated and alone in my bubble.  I guess I'm trying to protect myself from the pain which is inevitable - you cant just brush it under the carpet. The main thing is I'm just exhausted.  Penny and I have emailed but were both to upset to speak at the moment.  It all seems so bleak and I never thought I would be at this point of my life.  I have frosties but I'm not even sure I can put myself through this anymore.........  Sorry if I have depressed anyone.


Betty xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh Linnie hun, big   give yourself time before you make any decisions   I know we are not with you physically but we are spiritually and anytime you need to off load we are here hun   

Christine that is great news     

Em thinking of you, DH and Z hun   x

xxx


----------



## Livelife

Betty I just feel for you so much and hate how sad you are. I know there is nothing we can do but you know we are here for you.
be strong
Xx


----------



## oak

betty...huge huge hugs hun..i just WISH there was something i could do..       


vic
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just poppin in to say

nix we havent heard from u in a while hope you are holding up ok

betty big hugs you know you can always come here an share your feelings and gain support i cant do smileys on phone but imagine the biggest screen of hugs comin your way

christine wishing you lots of luck for the FET 

kiki thanks for the hugs how r u and O

To anyone i missed hello

afm currebtly taking time out but hope to check in here and keep up with you all here whilst i decide on my future life plan  and where i go from here i have a few ideas my main focus is myself instead of putting my needs last after everyone elses which i have dne for way too long 

Em


----------



## oak

hi all...how is everyone? hope you are all doing ok...  


linnie - how are you doing chick? hope you and DH are managing to get some time together and getting lots of hugs in      


Em - are you still with us? hope Z is ok and DH is doing ok...congrats on your anniversary...hope you're getting the time for yourself that you wanted hun      


Christine - sending lots of positive vibes to your snow babies and praying that it all works for you this time hun...        


As for me....well I didn't say anything last week and have been keeping my head down and trying to think of other things...but basically to cut a long story short, I started bleeding last friday...I'm sure you can imagine what a state I was in...I was on my own at home with Katie when it happened...I rang my mum who came to look after Katie and then I drove myself to the hospital. Chris was in a meeting with work and so I had to leave messages for him which must have been awful for him as I couldn't get through to his phone...anyway after about 3hrs in A&E (i kid you not!) they finally scanned me and took my bloods....the scan showed a sac and yolk but no foetus. I thought I was 5 weeks although they said my HCG reading of 17,000 indicated a bit more than 5 weeks. The scanner said that it wasn't uncommon at 5 weeks to only see the sac as the foetus is so small that they can hardly see it normally anyway...so anyway basically we head down to birmingham tonight as the fertility centre have pulled their scan forward to tomorrow to see if there is a foetus or if it is a chem pregnancy. The bleeding has stopped and the scanner could see no reason as to why I had bleeding and my hcg levels were good (although they didn't check them again to see if they'd gone up)..so I'm trying to remain positive for tomorrow and just hoping there's a little beannie there. I've done a bit of googling and there seems to be lots of ladies who have similar things as this, then at the next scan it's all been fine...so trying to keep positive...but it's been a long week so I've been trying to keep as busy as possible! sorry i've not been on much...


karen - sorry i've not answered your texts hun, but just been trying to fill as much time as possible and not really felt like chatting to people...will call over the weekend..


hope everyone else is ok...will let you know how things go.


lots of love


vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Vic big big    and lots of         that the scan goes well and bubs has snuggled in. I think the fact that the bleeding has stopped is a positive sign. Will be thinking of you and waiting to hear how it went        x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and send    and lots of                        to vic thinking of you sweetheart especially for tomorrow it may just have been too early i think if chemical the hcg would be minute at this stage and your hcg levels seem to be in the right place

Yes am still with you, am having lots of me time, DH is working nights atm and so he leaves at Z bedtime and is back after he wakes but then doesnt get up out of his pit til 630 so looking forward to the weekend its my dads 79th birthday so baking tomorrow!

Things are looking rosier am just waiting for Z to fall asleep and then nipping down to chemist to get something for my throat its like swallowing razorblades ouch

Love to all esp betty 

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Vic


----------



## oak

hi guys,


sorry to be posting so late but took ages to get back then had to pick K up from mums, sort her tea and ger her to bed...then we'd forgotten a joiner was coming to give us a quote for some work and then realised we had nothing in for tea..so only just got settled down!!   


anyway...thank you all for your positive vibes and good wishes...it paid off!! I am thrilled to be able to tell you that we saw a little 5mm foetus with heart beating away    ...needless to say we blubbed! measured 6wks +1 and estimated due date is 7th June. Know we have got a huge long way to go yet, but feel relieved to get to this point...next step midwife appointment on Monday...because of the liver condition i had last time I think she'll refer me straight to a consultant..


p.s. we met with Ang this morning before the scan for coffee..she sends her love to everyone...it was lovely to see her and can't believe it was well over 2 years ago since we saw her! it was just like yesterday...


thanks again everyone for your support


love to all


vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

yay that is great hun, have been wondering and hoping for you. You must be so relieved. Congratulations again hun    xxxxx


----------



## oak

Hi all, just jumping on quickly to wish Christine all the best....think you start treatment again tomorrow, don't you hun? Xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Vic - glad all was well with baby bean    


Christine - good luck if you are starting again soon - is it FET?     


hello to everyone 


Mollie Jean is 8 months old exactly tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Just managed to find the thread again so I can post...

Vic, great news that all went well, you both must be so relieved, do you have another scan soon or is the next one at 12 weeks?

Christine, wishing you all the luck for your FET, you know where I am if you need anything.

Kizzy, eight months (where did that time go?...glad that you're all doing well.

Hi to everyone, still got SIL staying, hopefully back down South next week, last day at work today then a busy weekend planned yet again..


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Karen hope the weekend is relaxing as well as busy and that you soon have the house back to yourselves

Vic glad that all was good with the scan roll on the 12w scan!

Kiki how r u and O

Amanda lovely pics on ** of your hols you look fantastic!

Betty thinking of you

Nix hope you are doing ok

Kizzy i too cant believe M is 8 months old

 to all i missed

All ok here, cold coming argh just got rid of one and another appears still its the weather i guess
Better this wk than next as we are away to whitby for a long weekend away

Had appt at hospital today the MRI i had in August showed something (i dont know what!) and a laparoscopy is planned the cons i saw today assumed i knew which i didnt  I see the cons who is doing the op next month

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Oh enjoy Whitby, we're off there at the end of November for a lovely weekend away...

Just back from a fab meal out with one of my oldest friends and her mum, had such a laugh...isn't t cold out there though,havign a whisky to warm me up...


----------



## Livelife

Hi everyone

Vic so pleased to see that everything is ok.

Em hope the op goes well. What is it exactly? sending you love.

Karen hope you are enjoying your busy weekend.

Betty how are you doing?

Nix hope all ok with you.

Amanda looks like you have had fab holiday. The boys are gorgeous.

Kizzy can't believe time has gone so fast!!!

Kiki how's everything with you?

Well I started down reg jabs on Thu. Hopefully AF will show this week then I can start prognova tablets. Estimate for ET all being well is 16th November. Just pray they survive. My friend who had failed tx at same time as me at same clinic in June just got BFP with her frosties. So i hope it can be me too. It'll make sis in laws arrival in Jan a lot easier to bear.
On half term now so feel relaxed and happy. We're off to keswick on Thu so that will be lovely.

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, gosh 16th November..not long to go then..have a fab week off work and enjoy Keswick, make sure you have lots of hot choc with marshmallows..


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Christine, sending lots of        for November    you follow your friends footsteps   

Kizzy  hope you have had a lovely day

Kiki, Amanda hope the boys are ok

Karen how lovely bet it will be cold in Whitby end Nov  reckon it will be freezing next wk too, still time away just what the dr ordered me thinks


Have made a start on the christmas shopping today   well it has to be sometime doesnt it
63 days to go (so someone posted on ** today!)

We are having my dad and brother for xmas lunch and new years lunch

Z has had a good week, hes dropping 10mg of Pred on tuesday and has lost half a kilo this week so all is good there looking brighter and if he continues for 2 more wks may start preschool before xmas 

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Em, glad to hear Z is going ok, even better for pre-school, means you can shop more lol...x


----------



## jarrodamanda

I hope you are ok Em. Remember you have been here for each and everyone of us so we will always be here for you. I hope you get some well deserved 'me' time!!!

Vic so pleased everything is ok            

Nix how are you?? Your whitty posts  always make me smile 

Christine wow, soon hey! I hope everything goes smoothly and you are PUPO very soon x

kiki where are you? I hope you are ok and your gorgeous boy x

Ang 

Kizzy Have a wonderful birthday

Betty, I dont really know what to say apart from I hope you are ok and find inner peace soon with whatever steps you decide to make next xxxxxx

Karen, how are you my lovely?? We are probably going to go to Lego land after Xmas now as so much to do!!!

As for us, we are all ok. We had a fab holiday and the boys had a ball. 
The Great North Run was amazing, _I loved it!! Apart from my knee feeling like it was going to snap. Such a buzz though. We have our confirmations back that we are in the Virgin London Marathon now too so Holymoly!!! 26.2miles to run!!! Yowsers!!! I'm a little aprehensive though as I have to raise £1600 in sponsor money!! Ouch!! And I'm still in the process of mending my knee, but should be back to running soon!_

_I hope everyone else is ok and sorry if I missed anyone xxx_


----------



## Livelife

where is everyone?
I'm emotional, stressed and completely unreasonable! AF hasn't come yet after 10 days DR and it's stressing me out. I just want to move on to the next stage.
can anyone offer any advice?

Hope everyone has had nice weekend. We had nice time in Keswick but reality hits now. I want this over as have no confidence it will work. Need to save for probably last fresh cycle in summer.

Love to all from misery guts
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine...mine has been awol for 2 months now....goodness knows where...can you take anything to start it? xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

early one from me lol been up for last 2 hrs dh been hogging quilt lol

christine i dont know that much about medicated fet but do know that d/r drugs can delay af
have you posted on the FET boards to find others experiences  

Amanda when does training start?  are you settled into the cold weather after the sun 

Karen hope you enjoyed ur day yeserday 

kiki hows u and O

kizzy hope all is well with u and M

Vic how r u doing is next scan 12 wk one?

Afm,

been in whitby since friday, we had a day in scarborough saturday and today we are going home via Filey as DH never been and last time i was there i wasnt much older than Z mmm a few yrs ago then, tomorrow we are off south to see MIL shes going into respite prior to going into a nursing home then weds Z is seeing specialist kidney nurse, seeing cons and his community nurse having bloods for kidney function then meeting with my niece its also dh birthday and my other niece is visiting a few days.

Next wk is quieter thankfully!

Might start christmas shopping this wk lol!

Em


----------



## Livelife

Af came today so start prognova tom. Feeling down and tearful I know its the drugs but still horrible. 

Em sounds like you have had lovely weekend. Yr really going thru it with z aren't you. Hope things start to look up soon.

Hope everyone ok
xxx


----------



## oak

arggghhhh Em, can't believe you were in Scarborough and then went to filey! you will have literally passed my house!...filey is 5 mins from my place...rats we could have met up!!    still hope you had a nice time...the beach is fab when the tide is out so hope you got to see it in all it's glory!

christine...my AF was day 11 too hun!! so glad you're on stimming drugs now hun...keep your chin up chick..just keep thinking bubs needs a warm, cosy, safe womb to snuggle in, not a sad, fretful one! that's what i kept telling myself anyway every time i got down and depressed...        

em - yes, next scan is 12 weeks....trying not to worry and stay positive (as mentioned to christine) and keep PMA flowing to my belly every time i get anxious i have to try and talk myself out of it....12 wks feels a very long way away, especially on days when i don't get any symptoms...am only 9 weeks on thurs!! feels like an age since we found out and an age since the last scan and an age to the next one...ah well keeping as busy as I can to occupy myself...

karen, how was your weekend? sent you an email last week hun, but not sure if you've had chance to pick it up yet...how you and A are well..xx

love to everyone else.


come on Christine PMA, PMA, PMA...  


vic
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Vic - waiting on scans is the worst!!  Hopefully time will fly 

Christine - sending you lots of positive thoughts      

Em - glad you had a nice break 

Hello to everyone else xxx

Mollie's first Halloween!! We had a wee party with 4 other baby girls  Here's my little pumpkin  http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/SAM_1149.jpg


----------



## beachgirl

Grrrrrrrr...just done a really long post and then pressed back button and lost it!!!!!

Hi to everyone, glad you're all well, can't believe it's the first of November today!!!! who stole the year


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

OMG yes November already, DH birthday tomorrow one year closer to the big 50    

Have got most the washing done just need to dry it all!

Karen how frustrating to lose a long post!

Hope everyone is doing ok, off down south in a couple of hrs to see MIL , shes in a nursing home, step down memory lane for me as i used to do voluntary admin work there in the 90's!

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Em, hope that you have  a good journey...so annoying isn't it when you've sat there and typed lots....at home today as not very well, think I've got a touch of flu...booo..


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaw Karen get well soon honey     


Just had a bath, need to get Z dressed lol hes too interested in tv!  Ians been to a co he did a holiday cover for, he was only there for a wk but they keep asking him back and he said he needs something long term not a wk here and there, they now want to offer permanant contract but dont want to pay agency fee, so they are hoping to hold off for a couple of wks to avoid that which will be ok, as hes got work until christmas and if it all comes off ok will cancel out the move down south (as i am not overly keen!) that said he needs to go where the work is

Em


----------



## oak

hi all

just thought i'd pop on and let Christine know I'm thinking of her and hoping you're doing ok hun...not long till ET now..have you had any scans? hope everythings all on track..mwah...

love to everyone else

vic
xxx


----------



## Livelife

I had my scan this morning. All looked good so FET is hopefully on Tue. Please survive the thaw embies.
Have a lovely weekend everyone
xx


----------



## beachgirl

great news Christine...will be sending you lots of positive thoughts....hope you're ok?

Hi Berries, just dashing on as of out tonight....


----------



## oak

Hi all

Jumping on to wish Christine lots of luck for tomorrow hun...hope the embieshave thawed and are all eager and ready to get snuggled up inside mum...how many have you got hun?

feeling very positive for you chick

love to everyone

vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Big good lcuk for tomorrow Christine hun      that this is your time hunni         

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

for Christine for tomorrow

Hope all the berry buddies and mini buddies are all doing ok

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Good luck Christine for today, will be thinkng of you xxx


----------



## Livelife

None survived. Just devastated. It's obviously not meant to be.
X


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oh hunni, I wasn't expecting that so I bet you wasn't     so sorry hun    
xxx


----------



## oak

oh christine that's terrible...i'm so so sorry hun...i cannot imagine how you must be feeling...you poor thing...big big hugs darling..    

vic
x


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, so so sorry, there's nothing I can say that'll take your pain away, thinking of you both x x x


----------



## Livelife

Thanks everyone.
I feel so utterly empty. I don't know if this is worse than a fresh usual cycle. It was so horrible being told on the phone that they hadn't survived to at least 50%. I just don't know what to do with myself. DH devastated too but he tries to be strong for me.
This is so horrible. It makes me want to give up.
x


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, if you want to chat call me...here for you xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Christine

So very sorry to read your news, theres no words sweetie so sending    

Em


----------



## oak

christine, I'm so sad for you hunni...went to bed thinking about you last night and woke up thinking about you hun..xxxx just wish there was something i could do...can't imagine how hard it must be ....sending genuine, warm, hugs hun..   

vic
x


----------



## Livelife

Thanks Vic and everyone for sending me lovely thoughts.
Just woke this morning feeling sad and desperate. Feel a fraud not going to work as there's nothing actually wrong with me. all feels so hopeless. I'm facing the fact that this is never going to work for me.
We're going to go to Keswick on Friday with Albert as that's where we feel at peace and happy. I feel like part of me has died.

xx


----------



## oak

christine - i don't blame you for not going to work and just because you're not ill doesn't mean there's nothing wrong...you're grieving hun for your loss and it's totally and utterly understandable....so glad to hear you're going to keswick for a break xxxxx

vic
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Christine hun you have to give yourself that time to grieve    you are not a fraud at all. Its good to hear you are going to Keswick hun. I know we are not physically with you we are with you hun    . If you just want to come here and write every thought in your head down, then do it. Even if it doesn't make sense to anyone else. Thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Christine I am so sorry hunny.


----------



## Bettysjourney

Christine darling you need a big old hug - I know only too well how you must be feeling. these knocks are just so awful to bear for both of you.  Gorgeous for hubby to be strong for you though.  Words just dont cut it really when the knife twists its cruel fate.  You so deserve this - you really do - you have been very strong and life just isn't fair to deal this hand. Indulge yourself a little and try to give yourself a while to grieve and do some nice things.  I am so gutted for you both.



As for me - I had another cycle in October - Penny wanted to try a completely natural cycle with absolutely no drugs to see what happened - 4 beautiful embies and guess what - BFN again    She is now convicned that my issue is bio medical and that I possibly have mild endo with no symptoms so she wants to down reg me for 2 months and renew the cells in the womb - she has tried this with a few ladies recently who have had multiple cycles with good success.  In the meantime I looked at the endo diet and it looks so horrendous I wont be putting myself through that thanks.  It would mean absolutely no life at all ie no caffeine, alcohol, gluten, fat, dairy, soy - so although I am keen to try anything I think that would just depress me even more.  Penny has also recommended a new form of Viagra in jelly form to help blood flow along with some chinese herbs that help with implantation.  She said I have become an 'interesting case' - hmmm would rather have been boring in that case!!!!!!!! It's rather sad as we approach another Christmas that I am not pregnant - it just seems a neverending journey but I am still determined that I will be a mother - I just know I can do it eventually.  anyway hello to everyone and lots of love.

Betty xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Betty - your determination after all you have been thru is incredible - you so deserve to be pregnant, I hope you achieve your dream.    


Christine, I hope you enjoyed Keswick and are doing ok hunny   


Big hello to everyone else x







Mollie Jean is 9 months old today        ( well she will be at 22:35!) Cannot believe how quickly time is going by - love her so much my heart could burst xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in,

Christine still thinking of you, hope you are having a nice break with DH and ALbert

Betty hun, my heart goes out to you sweetie, am sure if anyone can help you achieve the dream its going to be Penny, i just wanted to add that I have endo, it was the main factor for us with IF and i had several months down reg with Zoladex, my cons believed this was a big factor in endo patients  i so hope it can be the case for you also, if i can help with anything regarding Endo feel free to PM me or pop over to the Endo board here on FF

Kizzy wow time is flying by

Kiki hows u and O

Amanda hope you and the boys are doing ok

Karen how r u and A

Vic how r u K and bump doing

Nix thinking of you sweetie   

 to all i missed

We have had a full week, Dh was knocked off his bike this wk, my godaughter has been spending some time with us which has been nice, Z now thinks she lives with us      and just when we thought he had turned a corner, hes dropped back a tad, we have spent most the day at hospital today, hes home overnight and then back at 12 tomorrow, hes had bloods done today and may need an immuno suppresant infusion on monday, if theres no improvement by tomorrow we start again on 60mg pred, hes currently at 15mg    

love to all

Em


----------



## jarrodamanda

Goodness christine, I am so so sorry Hun. I don't know what to say. I too wasnt expecting that news. So sorry darling ((big hugs))
Xxxxxxxxx

Betty ((big hugs)) xxx

Em ((bug hugs)) xxx


----------



## Livelife

Betty really hope you get some answers.
I'm back at work now and just trying to get on with it. Next step is seeing about dh having second reversal.  We feel we need to try something else.

Em hope z is ok.

Xx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Christine - I know how hard things must be right now.  We seem to be rather in the same boat.  But us Aquarians are tough cookies to crack you know.  I love your tenacity - I just know you will make it.  


I am attempting to do some nice things at the moment - treat myself a bit.  I due to start downregging on Monday so will probably turn into crabby old hag - bit scared of what it will do to me but I am determined to try.  Em - thanks for your advice on the endo - although I dont have any symptoms Penny is convinced that there is something there - all those embies have proved that.  I'll probably PM you for a chat - you seem like the world authority on endo hun.


Big hug to Z.


Hello to all berry girlieees - lots of love.
Hope no one has their trees up yet.
Came across a whole road yesterday - all done already - flashing away - I nearly crashed the car - eek.
It'll be no time before we're tucking into the turkey again.


Betty xxx


----------



## oak

hello all...

linnie - good luck for downregging on Monday hun...did you downreg with the last cycles? I down regged on both our donor cycles really hoping it works for you this time hun...when do you fly out to Athens?       

christine - big hugs to you hun...glad that you are thinking of DH going for 2nd reversal, have you booked it yet chick? keeping everything crossed for you.       

Em - how is Z tonight hun? hoping the wee man is doing ok, I really feel for you as it must be awful for you both seeing your little man go through so much..    

Beachie - how are you hun? looking forward to your weekend? if you pass our place on the way to Whitby then drop in for a cuppa!   

hope everyone else is doing ok...  

as for me...I go for our 12 week scan tomorrow. I know I'm very lucky but I've been very anxious with this pregnancy, and just been taking one day at a time and have not let myself get excited and haven't told any friends other than my best friend. We will also be having the blood test and nose and neck measurements taken which they do as a matter of course with your 12 wk scan in Scarborough if you're my age for a risk level of downs etc...then dependent on the result depends on whether you go for an amnio or not. We don't get the results of the bloods for a few days so if the scan goes well will still have to hold off telling friends for a few days...anyway am keeping full of PMA that everything will be ok. Scan is at 2pm so will pop on later tomorrow to let you know how it went.

Sending lots of love to everyone

vic
xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Good luck vic!

Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Linnie good luck with DR hun and its good to hear that Penny is still such a support for you            oh and no tree out here yet, will probably sort something out the first week ish of december x doesn't feel like that time of year with all this mild weather    xx

Christine good to hear you are trying something new hun    how do you go about it? Have you booked the appointment    

Oak good luck with your 12wk scan tomorrow hun         hope all goes well. Let us know how you get on hun xx

Em hope Z is doing better now and DH      x what have they said is Z tx plan now? xx

Hello to everyone else    hope you are all ok   

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi berries

Vic hope all goes perfectly at your scan tomorrow

Karen enjoy your time in whitby! Get them thermals packed!

Linnie, feel free to PM whenever hun,  for down regging next week


Kiki how are you doing

Christine always good to have a plan sweetie   

Kizzy cant believe how fast times flown!

AFM,

DH is actually ok now, he has to go back to hospital a wk today for check up, hes back at work unlike his bike! tho it could have been much much worse 
As for Z, at present hes on 50mg Prednisilone for how long we dont know, but its dependant how soon he responds to it so far he hasnt! Tho when he initially started on it back in August he took a wee while to respond so not worried atm (well any more than we are already if that makes sense) Hes had bloods taken today for kidney and liver function altho he has no visible odema which is a positive  tho hes gained 2kg in a week so its just a case of monitoring and more monitoring atm

Just off to bed  feeling really tired just atm its been freezing here tonight  bbbbrrrrrr

Em


----------



## Livelife

Vic hope the scan went well.

Em glad DH is ok. Poor Z he's a brave little boy!

Kiki we are waiting to hear from hospital for a private app with urologist. Don't know whether it will be an option but we're desperate.

Linnie hope the DR goes well and you don't get too crabby!

Girls I need a virtual hug. Just been to nephew's 2nd birthday family with all the family and I just felt like a spare part. I hated it and just had to get out. Have probably offended family by not saying goodbye properly but I didn't want to cause a fuss by bursting into tears so I just left. It just makes me dread xmas and more get togethers including the inlaws with SIL who is due when I would have been from June tx. Can my life get any worse?


~'](that was Albert trying to climb on me!)

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Christine..big hugs..it' bloody hurts doesn't it...sending you a massive hug xxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Sending you massive hugs hunni          

xxxx


----------



## oak

christine -            I really feel for you hun, I had to choke back tears and paint such a fake smile on my face when I went to visit my SIL after she had my nephew when we would have been due from one of our treatment cycles...there is nothing i can say to help you hun, it's so horrendously hard and difficult,.. just know that you can always count on us to be here for you and send you big hugs..       




thankyou for everyone's thoughts today..thankfully all seemed ok with the scan, we have to wait till next week to get blood test results back, but I am now slowly coming round from the shock of it all being real. bubs is measuring 12wks4days so they've changed my due date to 3rd June...have a couple of photos to prove to me that I'm not dreaming and had a lovely text from Ang tonight....so so so wish with everything that i have that you could all get to experience your dreams...

lots of love to everyone

vic
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Fab news Vic...bet you cried didn't you xxxx


----------



## oak

No hun, was just in a massive state of shock and kept swearing ! I really had not let myself believe that everything would be ok   

P.s. are you passing us tomorrow? if so you must pop on 4 a cuppa xxx


----------



## beachgirl

I'll let you know if we're coming past, not sure which wa we're going as Alex is working this morning...booo...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Christine sending you big   
Have been there so many times, I just used to hide away at Christmas 

Karen have a fab weekend away

Vic fantastic News hun, have you shared your news with family yet 

Kiki hope you and O are doing ok

Amanda hows u and the boys

Betty thinking of you for your upcoming treatment

 to all i missed

AFM
been up most the night   whilst Z slept obliviously    his protein is now 4+ and was screaming with abdo pain most of afternoon and evening his abdomen has gained 2cm and another kg inweight introducing fluid balance today and nurse is calling this morning for wee to take to hospital to send for culture incase of UTI

Thankfully its the weekend in 8 hours     looking forward to my curry tonight  

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Morning E, can;t wait for our weekend away....Alex is so in need of a rest..Hugs to Z, hope he's ok...have you tried the M&S sauces in a jar, they are divine, I did one last night and just added some onion to my fresh chicken, cooked that then added the sauce...perfection..


----------



## Livelife

Vic glad everything is looking good.

Em poor Z. I don't know how you cope. Bet you just want to swap places with him. Bless him.

Karen have a fab time. Are you going to a lovely hotel?

I haven't gone to work today. feel guilty as nothing actually wrong with me but woke up in floods of tears. Have found work hard all week. Will try to sort myself this weekend and be better next week. Got girls round for x factor and wine tomorrow so something nice to look forward to.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine..it's not a big hotel, just looks very cosy and has a restuarant so hope the food is good...we've had drama on our close this morning...plenty of paramedics, police and private ambulance, my neighbour in his 40s has died..so sad, they weere moving shortly too and he has two small chidlren...


----------



## Livelife

Gosh that's awful. Puts things in perspective. Sometimes you have to value what you have.
Have a lovely time. Which town/village are you going to? We are going to go to nice pub in Masham for my birthday weekend in February with Albert.

xx


----------



## beachgirl

I know Christine, just makes you realise things....we';re going to Cliffemount in Runswick Bay...I love Masham , have you been to the brewery?


----------



## BESTY

Hi berries

Just to say think of you often, even if dont post that much at the moment.

Christine and Betty - so sorry to read your posts , sending you big hugs and all my wishes for positive news for you both xxxx

Vic - so pleased to see your news.

All well here, back to work tomorrow ( Yikes) and Sam starts nursery ( as I cried my eyes out when he went for an hour last week am giving myself a serious talking too)  Can not believe he is 1 year old next week. 

Hoping as always that 2011 goes out with a bang for all of us and 2012 brings new found and continued happiness to all.

Lots of Love Kerri, DH and Sammy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kerri, I can't believe Sammy is almost 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!1         
My Mollie Moo is almost 9 and a half months old now!!


She goes to nursery 2 hours a week - just cos she loves it   
Luckily I can be a stay at home Mummy for now   
Big Hugs for everyone - esp little Z - how is he Em?


----------



## Cherry Tree

Vic fab news hun    xxxx

Happy 1st Birthday to Sammy Kerri hun, where has that time gone Hope he has a fab day xx

Christine hope you get an appointment soon and a positive consultation hun     xx

Karen how was your weekend away hun?      How is your SIL? xx

Hello you everyone else   

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

WOW almost a yr old!

Betty i think you were starting D/R today      coming your way

Karen hope that you had a lovely relaxing weekend away

Vic have you had the blood results yet 

Nix are you still reading, i think of you often   

Kiki, Amanda how are your boys

Kizzy i cant believe its that long since M arrived times zooming by isnt it!
thanks for asking after Z, his abdomen measures 61cm hes gained 6cm in 5  days   and 2kg in a wk   hes on high dose steroids (5omg) he has a UTI atm though that said, his medical team are in regular contact, Nurse this morning and then this afternoon the Consultant rang and said bring him in either tonight or tomorrow morning so we are going in the morning, he hasnt been in pain but last night he was crying out in pain in his sleep it was heartbreaking

though a lot of people obviously that havent gone through IF say oh its the way he was made    

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

What a shame - poor Z - I hate when Mollie has a cold or a temperature so it must be awful for you and him


----------



## oak

hi guys

lovely to see you all posting...can't stop as loads to get on with tonight but just wanted to send big hugs to Z        

Em - not had the blood results yet, thanks for asking

love to all

vic
xxx


----------



## Livelife

My tree is up I'm so excited!!!!
Happy weekend everyone
xx


----------



## oak

christine love the pic of albert in front of the fire on **..sooooooo cute!!!!! he's such a handsome boy   

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Hi guys just logging in to say hello...where had time gone...only 2 weeks to go...


----------



## Livelife

i know it's so exciting! can't wait to be off work!
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Karen indeed indeed, time has flown past doesnt seem that long since the start of the year      
Are you home or away for christmas  

Betty thinking of you how is down reg going not too many side effects i hope     

Kiki how r u and O loved your status tonight     we had similar tonight too!

Vic how are you doing did you get the blood results  hope all is ok hows Katie

Amanda hope you and the boys are doing ok

Christine loved Alberts piccie too!

Nix thinking of you 

kizzy hows you cant believe how quickly M's first year is going
magical!

Sorry to anyone i missed  

AFM

boy its 
Its been a tough old week for me (not complaining but its been hard) my sister who basically is my family support has moved 130 miles south, so just myself and DH and the meds Z is on have caused major behaviour probs, on a positive note, hes negative for protein today  2 more days the same we can reduce meds    it wont be a huge drop his nurse has suggested childminder a few mornings a week which we are undecided upon, tho i have changed our routine a tad the last 2 days and its been better 
He has a consultant appointment next week

My sister may be coming to stay for a few days over christmas which will be nice and DH is off from 23rd to 28th too 
Off to bed shortly hoping its not too windy tomorrow and our guttering and roof can get repaired cant see it tho!

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Would like you wish my lovely Berry Buddies a very



I hope you all have a wonderful day

xxxx


----------



## Livelife

Happy Christmas everyone.
All the shopping is done. Plenty wine in the fridge. Just waiting for the family to arrive later today for the first of the festivities!

Have a lovely time all.

  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Merry christmas to each and everyone of you, what a rollercoaster these last four years have been for each and everyone of us, I hope that you all have a very merry christmas, whatever you're doing, however you're celebrating and for those with children give them a extra hug from me xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely Berries

Just wanted to say 

Merry Christmas to you all
Hope you all have a lovely day filled with love and happiness

Love to all

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Merry Christmas to all the berries


----------



## Cherry Tree




----------



## Bettysjourney

WISHING ALL MY BERRY BUDDIES A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR - MAY YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE XX
[/size]
[/size]lOTS OF LOVE FROM Betty xxx
[/size]
[/size]
[/size]


----------



## BESTY

Happy New Year Berries

Love from Kerri , DH and Sammy x


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy New Year


----------



## oak

hello all, can't stop as exhausted after marathon ironing stint...will catch up soon properly but hope you all had a lovely xmas and new year...

love to all

vic
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Hope you are all doing ok

apologies that i havent got in before now to say Happy New Year!

Been a bit hectic with having DH off and short hours last week 

Hope you all had a lovely festive season and a lovely start to 2012!

vic oooh poor you i have the marathon ironing stint to do today

Sending     to everyone 

Karen especially thinking of you today (and A) 

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Sending big hugs your way BG hunni    thinking of you and A xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

I am currently engrossed in my Christmas pressie of ally mcbeal dvds series 4&5 to complete my set. I have re fallen in love with Larry aka Robert Downey Jr and now my heart has broken after he has left her. Although I am just about to watch the episode with Bon Jovi so no doubt that will help soothe my aching heart   

xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh I used to watch Ally Mc Beal religiously!!     The Dancing Baby cracks me up


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Berries, happy new year to you all...think 2012 is going to be a good year for us all. xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

hello lovely ladies and happy new year to you all.
I hope 2012 is a fantastic year for you all.
Love and happiness to you all xxxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hi there


Hope everyone has managed to survive the trauma that is the first week back after Christmas!! Are the the resolutions still intact.  


I've just done my second monthly prostrap jab so downregging continues for me.  Yuk!  Think I'm getting used to being menopausal now though.  Sweats are gone - it's just the up and down yo yo feeling that is quite tricky.  Not absolutely sure about time frame but I think that I may be cycling at the end of Feb.  What ever happens this year will be the last although I have always had hope somewhere in the darkest times and will continue to treasure that hope until I'm finally beaten. I am one determined girl.


Love to all
Betty xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Betty, you definitely deserve a change in luck after all you've been through. I am so glad you didn't give up - we cycled 9 times b4 getting our dream - wishing you all the luck in the world for your next go


----------



## Livelife

Belated happy new year. 
I'm still traumatised by work!

Betty all the luck and love in the world to you. Your determination is inspiring. 

We went to nuffield on Friday to see about having another reversal. Cons was really nice but honest about low chances. We are going ahead though even if just for a sense of closure as we'd always wonder whether we should have tried. 
Felt a bloody hypocrite mind sitting in a private hospital as I'm totally against private health care. Would have loved to have asked the rich folk sitting there what is wrong with the NHS? Sadly cos of dh stupidity all those years ago I've had to silence my principles as rightly so the nhs don't offer treatment to such fools!

Hope everyone is having lovely weekend and 2012 so far 


Xx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, that's a positive step...I can appreciate your views but hindsight is also a wonderful thing isn't it....do you have any dates yet? xxx


----------



## Livelife

In a few weeks probably. Scary


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely berries

Hope that 2012 is treating you well (so far!)

Kiki hope you have had a lovely birthday and you have been thoroughly spoilt 

Amanda hope Jack is on the mend hun, hows the new job going sounds very exciting

Kizzy how are you and your little lady

Betty hun, hope the d/r is going ok, you know my cycle with Zachary i did a similar protocol i   it brings you the success it brought me      

Karen, lovely to see you albeit briefly hope you have had a good weekend

Vic how was the scan did you decide to have a suprise 

Han thinking of you hope you are doing ok

Christine, wishing you and DH so much            
How is Albert, Zachary would like a dog like him apparently for his birthday sadly it wont happen    

Angela lovely to see you popping by love reading your ** updates 

AFM, 

Not much to report a bit of twoing and froing to appts with Zachary
He had a UTI since November which we pray hes now beaten, he has low white blood cell count atm so his meds have been reduced (he has a weekly blood test to check) QMC are hoping they have raised enough to increase the meds, hes back there end of next month when he will be booked for biopsys, he remains in good spirits a lot of the time, i am doing ok bit tired, bit dizzy (need to get bloods checked) but otherwise doing well (for me!)

Em


----------



## Livelife

Hope everyone is ok- all very quiet.
DH has op on Weds. I really don't see point and tried to talk him out of it but he wants to go ahead so we can say we tried everything.
so it's going to be a quiet half term.

xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Good luck Christine. I have everything crossed for you . Xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, wishing you all the luck in the world for this sweetie...we need to arrange our girly day soon too xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lovely Berries

Hope you are all doing ok

Amanda hows the training going, hope the gorgeous boys are doing well
Karen how are you and A
Vic sounds like you are busy! Hows bump coming along 

Christine thinking of you and DH         sending     to DH for his procedure!

Cherry Tree how are you and O

Kizzy how are you and M hope you are well, is she on the move

Betty are you still D/R ing atm when do you start stims 


 to all i missed

We have MIL's funeral this week, Z completes his cyclophosphamide and hopefully has his last blood test    on wednesday (we have learnt to never say never!) he drops down to 20mg pred on thursday hes ticking along but still not into "remission" he sees the renal specialist on 29th of this month to see where we go from here, he has said he wants to do a biopsy of kidney so this will be up for discussion at the appointment

Otherwise we are all good

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Berries,

Em, will be thinking of you all this week, big hugs xxx

We're ok, spend the day with nephew and niece yesterday...it was lovely to drop them off and come home to a quiet house lol...working as usual this week and looking forward to a weekend in Wales at the end of the month x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hugs Em   


Mollie is doing great - walking everywhere holding onto things! Can't believe she is one on Sunday!      


Hello to all xxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Christine good luck for weds hun       xx

BG Wales sounds fab hun, hope the weather warms up a bit for you xx

Em will be thinking of you and DH hun    hope Z's appointment goes ok too    you really have been through the mill xx

Kizzy wow that year has gone so quickly, Happy 1st Birthday to Mollie for Sunday hun xx

Amanda hope you and the boys are doing ok hun, how is training going? I could of cheered you on if I hadn't moved lol as I use to live not far from where the marathon run    xx

Vic how is Katie? Hope bump is doing ok too xx

Hello to everyone else hope you all well xxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Hi cherry tree,
Aww tht would have been great, although you may have been more like carrying me over the line!!!! The training is going well. Managed a 2 hr run on sat which got me 12.6miles done. Planning 14 miles on Saturday. A bit nervous as this will be the furthest I have ever run!! But hey.....will have another 12 mile to add!!!!!!! Eek!!!!

Happy birthday to Mlie for Sunday!!


Big hugs Em xxxxxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Mollie even....damn phone!!


----------



## oak

hi all,

aorry for being AWOL for a while...

laid up on the sofa today feeling poorly with a stinking cold and cough..it's knocked me off my feet..so not the most romantic of valentines days!    all ok here...24 weeks now and bump growing..had a week in egypt recently which was lovely but seems like ages ago already..

will try and post more when feeling better but wanted to wish christine and hubbie all the best for tomorrow..keeping everything crossed for you hun..

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Christine


----------



## jarrodamanda

Lots and lots of luck to you Christine, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livelife

Hi all
What's with all the name changing? i'm all confused!
Well he had op yesterday and now languishing in bed poor soul. Don't find out anything for at least 6 weeks so just gonna chill as I don't hold any hope anyway.

Em you've really been through it lately. Big hug to you and family.

kizzy where has the time gone

Vic hope you are feeling better.

Karen another trip? I want your life!!!

Love to all and thank you for all good wishes this week.

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Christine, glad that he's got you there to look after him lol...fingers crossed it went well...Yes got lots of holidays/things planned for this year, nice to have things to look forward to x


----------



## oak

christine - big hugs to hubbie..praying you get good results from this..

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Yeah what made you change your name to cherry tree?? 
Who else has changed their names?? X


----------



## jarrodamanda

Ps fingers crossed Christine.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

HI there girls


Hope you are all well.
Christine - hope all goes well with hubby's op - I admire your tenacity lady.


Amanda - Congrats on your marathon training - you are doing so well - I remember last year when Chris was training - you just amaze yourself when the runs get longer and longer. Keep up the good work hun    


Just quickie update for me - I've now been downregging for 3 months -so suitable menopausal - bit worrying as apart from the initial sweats I've felt fine - not the maniacal crazy woman I though I'd be.  Maybe when it does happen for real I'll be OK.  One good thing I suppose.  I've also been taking cordyceps chinese mushrooms as prescribed by Penny from Serum - she has a few ladies on these at the moment with great results.  So I'll be out in Athens probably mid March for what will be my 9th IVF!!!!!!!


Love to all
Betty xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Betty, praying for this cycle hun, Penny sure can work miracles can't she, so many of my friends have had pregnancies from cycles with her xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Betty

wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle with Penny, as Karen has said Penny can work magic and i so hope this is the case for you      

Christine hope that DH is recovering well r u ready for back to work monday 

Karen how are you doing 

Kiki, amanda kerrie hope all is well with you and the littlies

Dh and i have been having a chat this morning and its likely that hes going to stay with SIL and get some work near her (i will stay here for the moment) and then once we have saved enough will set up home there, in hindsight its probably a good move as closer to the specialist renal unit which will be following Z for a while yet 

So thats my news but early days still in the planning stages

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Betty - it was 9th time lucky for me


----------



## Livelife

Betty so much luck and love for you. and as for tenacity- right back at ya honey!!
and what are these mushrooms and what are they for?

Em hope all goes well for you and DH. 

Amanda I admire yr training. 3 miles is my limit for a run- i just get bored! i can only manage along the beach to Tynemouth and back!

'donna marie' and 'cherry tree' please explain the names! 

Last day of half term tom then 6 week countdown to easter hols and also DH follow up app on same day. AAGH. Easter will either be making babies or drinking into oblivion.
Love to all
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, just a quick hello from me as we're at friends so whilst DH is making me a cuppa I've just popped on...

Em, sounds like a very good plan, is I not working currently?


----------



## Cherry Tree

Christine    hope it works hun and the DH is feeling recouped. Good luck for first day back tomorrow, the week has gone quick hasn't it    xx

Betty good luck for this cycle hunni         this is your one hunni, keep us update xx

Donna how far away does SIL live?    xx

BG enjoy your time at your friends hunni xx

Oak hope you are feeling better hun    xx

Kizzy Happy 1st Birthday to Mollie    xx

Nix hope you still read hun and you are doing well sweetie    xx

Amanda keep up the training hun, you are doing fab    hope the boys are well xx

As for my name change I had to for privacy reasons    Well back to normality tomorrow for us, DH has been of for half term too. 

Take care ladies

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi lovely berries

Karen, no Ian is not currently working not for the want of trying hes very frustrating his last contract  finished 5th January and since then its been a constant flow of interviews failed inductions and hes fed up of course he was offered 2 jobs but one was an induction the day he was meeting with the funeral directors   and the other one they wanted to do induction on the day of the funeral and of course there was no competition in that! The second one though said there will be  more positions coming up and they will ask him in then, but its all agency work and it doesnt seem to last any longer than 3 months then back to square one  

Cherry Tree SIL is in Nottingham so about an hour away (which is also where the specialist renal unit is) neither DH or I feel theres anything holding us here and i know that DH wants to be closer to his family and Z has a great bond with his cousin and aunty and uncle weighing up theres more pros for going than cons 

Kizzy happy 1st birthday to M

Amanda hows the knee

Um name change, well i changed mine because i was being confused for another member, story behind the name......... there isnt one really apart from its the name my parents gave to me at birth, which during my teens i disliked so i changed it legally which is my ******** name  family still call me my birth name and MIL always called me Donna Marie (we had many chats about me changing it back lol) so thats whats behind a name although there is an actress called Donna Marie its definitly not me      

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies, we had a fab first birthday!  Can't believe I have a one year old  

Here is a wee pic if anyone wants a look http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/DSCN0612.jpg

/links


----------



## oak

Hi ladies, how are we all?!!

phew, thank goodness I found you, it was a trawl going through all the old archive cycle buddies to find or thread!

kizzy - what a lovely pic...hope you all had a lovely 1st birthday   

beachy - how was wales? did you have a good time? hope you got my email about the house situation? we move out next weekend and the builders move in..gulp!

em - how is little Z doing? hope he's ok and things are looking up for you guys..  

christine - how is DH? has he had any results yet or is it too soon? hope youa re both doing ok   

linnie - how is DR'ing going? are you going stir crazy yet? hoping poppy can make your dreams come tru hun..   

amanda - how is the training going? when does the marathon actually take place? I MUST get round to going to your donating site and dropping you some money in..  

kiki - how's things with you and O? what have you been up to recently?

hoping everyone else is ok? as for me, just coming up to 27wks and feeling it! deffo harder with a 2yr old in tow but not complaining as know how blessed we are...

love to all

vic
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lovely Berries

Amanda well done on Saturday night hope you had a wonderful night
Vic hows Katie hope you and bump are ok

Cherry tree how r u and O

Christine how are you hows DH hope hes fully recovered when will you receive results    

Kizzy hows u and M is she mobile now

Betty thinking of you, i think its around now you are going to athens so much babydust and    being sent your way

Karen how are you and A doing

AFM,

Well we finally have Z into Preschool  6 months late but better late than never, although he had a day off on friday as he has another UTI   and so we had to go to hospital and he was asleep and he couldnt be woke and had had no lunch he was way too sleepy hes back today though   Had a lovely weekend, have got one of his Birthday Presents it was half price too good to resist really, then yesterday caught up with ironing, cleaning and had an hour across the park with Z and Willow 
Dh has an assessment this morning for a job so fingerscrossed for that

and for me, i am now experiencing the full effects of menopause ooh lovely i am thinking of seeing GP now about HRT but am reluctant as that in itself could trigger Endo such a big decision 

Love to all
Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lovely Berries

Vic hows the house coming along are you still staying with your parents 
Hows bump coming along hun 

Karen how are you have you any nice plans for easter

Amanda hows the training going, looks like the fund raising night was fun and a great success
hows the boys

Kizzy hows M is she into everything now

Christine any results from DH procedure thinking of you, hows albert

Betty hows the tx going thinking of you

Cherry Tree nice to chat last week, hows O have you any plans for the easter holidays

Nix hope you are ok or as you can be

 to all i missed

AFM

All ok atm, Z is doing well at preschool, he doesnt break up until thursday and just has a week off but they have 2 weeks at spring bank holiday instead of the 1 week, we find out next week where hes going for primary  hes bright and doing well but i have had concerns that hes behind the others obviously so we are working hard trying to catch up hes learning to write his name at present and recognising numbers

I went to see gp last week had a full mot and now just waiting for bloods to check my hormone levels, vitamin d, thyroid and calcium levels, the vit d hopefully should be ok due to all the sun we have had recently! (that usually comes back low as does the calcium)hopefully the others will be ok if so i will start HRT yikes

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey Em - wow primary school!!!!!!     


Mollie is walking - has been for a few weeks - it's so cute!    Getting her feet measured Sat and her first shoes   


Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## kizzymouse

Betty - not sure where you are at with tx - did you have another go?    


Vic - can't believe your LO will soon be here


----------



## beachgirl

Quick hello from me whilst I wait for the washer to finish...hope that everyone is ok? Back from a fantastic holiday in LA....went to Santa Monica and Venice Beach, Warner Bros, Disneyland, did lots of sightseeing tours such as movie stars homes, LA at night, hop on bus etc...what an amazing place California is..

What's everyone been up to?

Not long for you now Vic is there...bet you're all well excited esp K being a big sister xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

Karen sounds amazing holiday

Vic when is EDD sorry memory is bad i think i will blame that on the menopause     

Christine how are you, have you been away for easter with albert (and dh!) or did i dream that you were going 

Amanda not long until your run now is it 

Cherry Tree hows u and O, when do you find out about his school place 

Betty how is the tx going 
     that this is the one 

Han, Ang and our other ladies i missed hope all is ok 

AFM,

Zachary has now finished his steroids hurrah! a huge milestone there, its a matter now of watch and see what happens, he will remain on antibiotics until September hes doing well at preschool, we have our place at the school hes attending preschool, so we are thrilled with that

Cant believe how close Z's birthday is time is just flying by looking forward to our holiday for my 40th in June, my sister has just moved back to live locally so thats good, she took Z this week for an afternoon whilst i went to counselling and he loved it, i have finally finished sorting MIL estate and DH started work on wednesday so all is going reasonably well, not his normal line of work but brings the pennies in doesnt it 

Have a good weekend all

Em


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hello ladies
Sadly my 9th ivf has ended in yet another bfn
It's sad to say but I can't put myself through anymore tx.  It's been 6 years of hell really and I don't have the emotional energy to give anymore.    Our lives have been one long treatment programme after another
I'm not in a great place right now as I always believed I would make it eventually and now I have to deal with the harsh reality.  
Thanks from the bottom of my heart for all your support girls
Love Betty x x


----------



## beachgirl

Linnie....so so sorry to hear your news....big hugs...I wish I could take your pain away and give you your much deserved BFP..life sucks and it's always the good ones that feel the pain...take care and keep in touch xxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Betty big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Christine, was it you who sponsored us the othe week?? If so thank you so so so so much xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Betty I am so sorry hunny - I truly am, it's so unfair, you don't deserve such bad luck, sending you hugs.    Destiny must have another plan for you, I hope you are okay xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Betty

I am so so sad to read your news, after all you have been through you so deserved your BFP 

sending a big   to you and Chris

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Betty I am so sorry hunni        xxxxxx


----------



## oak

Betty I can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes. Big big hugs from me. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Just wanted to say good luck to Amanda for tomorrow    xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Thanks Hun!! Going to be a hard one and I'm under no illusions that I won't nip a little walk in there!! Been Ill this week though and still have large tonsils and a blocked nose so not going to be easy!! Agh well, all in the name of charity!!! ;-)


----------



## Martha Moo

Lots of          Amanda


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hello lovelies   


Christine I've been wondering what the results were hun? Hoping that the fact we haven't heard from you means you are busy baby making hun          x



Linnie hope you are doing ok hun    x


Vic are you back home yet? Not long to go hun, how are you feeling? x


BG how are you hun? Lots of holidays/trips planned this year x


Em how are you and Z hun x


A are you over you marathon hun? how are the boys?


Nix are you still reading hun? hope you are well hun x


Kizzy hope you and your little lady are well x


xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning..

Kiki, yes we've lots planned as always, off to Shropshire next weekend to Ludlow for a weekend of food and drink...then it's Northumberland for the jubilee weekend as we've booked a hot air balloon trip so we've booked in for a couple of nights at Alnwick...how are you? xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Berry Buddies

Cherry Tree, we are not too bad thanks hun, Z is doing good cant believe he is now 4    

Karen enjoy your time away, especially the hot air balloon how exciting

Vic how are you i imagine a big bump, hows K is she doing ok

Christine how are you, any results from DH, hows Albert doing

Han often think of you   

Betty thinking of you also my love   

Amanda hope you havent any after effects of the run, hows the boys, any plans for Jacks birthday  not long now!

AFM, 
not much to report from here, DH work came to an end so hes currently looking for something else, Z had a lovely birthday  just gearing up now for my 40th, we are going to Southport for a holiday (we were due to go for Z's birthday but changed it) i am still trying to deal with MIL estate (just one thing to sort and they are being soooo slow with it) other than that i have had a chest infection needed antibiotics and steroids for my chest and sat watching my rabbit DH didnt secure her  hutch after cleaning and popped in the run our boy whilst cleaning his hutch shes been nest building for a fortnight, if shes pg shes about 2 more days if she doesnt produce it was phantom (hopefully) going to have a feel later see if i can feel anything   shes loving all the extra attention!

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Oh EM, sounds like you could have another addition lol.....bet Z would love that...you'll be looking forward to your holiday x


----------



## A.T.C.C

Hello ladies
I havent been on here for such a long time!!!
I hope everyone is well? Em - i cant believe Z is 4!!!! wow!! where does the time go?
My 2 are growing up fast ... Tia will be 15 and Billy will be 11 both next month!!! 
I think about you ladies lots and those of you on my ******** i often pop and have a nosey on your pages.

I thought id update you on my life ...... well some of it.
I am currently studying Holistic Fertility Therapy and Professional Relaxation Therapy. 
There are a few reasons for this ... my back has given me lots of trouble over the last couple of years and being a beauty therapist isnt the easiest of jobs to do. Anyway i decided to steer my career in a slightly different direction. As i have a passion for helping people and infertility is very close to my heart i decided to start a career in that field.
As a Holistic Fertility Therapist i would be working with couples experiencing infertility problems from their first appointment with their doctor. i will advise them on diet, exercise, lifestyle, stress, relaxation, alternative therapies that can work alongside conventional medicine etc.
I wanted to know from you ladies if you think their is a space for holistic Therapists?
As i can already do lots of alternative therapies myself i wouldnt be passing my clients off to other people ... i would want a continuity of care.
I am currently scouring through different sites to get as much info as possible and i thought 'who better to ask' than you ladies.

Im so excited about the birth of Vickys baby .. donor baby number 2 ... im so chuffed!!!


----------



## oak

hi all!!!

wow! cannot believe I have been so slack in keeping in touch with you guys recently, but had loads of problems with our house, then I developed my liver condition again so was backward and forwards to the hossie and I only just finished work last week so all in all it's been a hectic last couple of months to say the least!!!!

anyway...sorry this is not a long post, wish I had more time to catch up properly, but just wanted to let you all know that I am having a c-section tomorrow to deliver baby at 38 wks....my cholestasis has been quite bad so they are not letting me go any further in the pregnancy as it is linked to still births, so they want to get baby out whilst all still ok...! so am at hossie at 8 in the morning and then could be in theatre as early as 9 dependent on others booked in and any emergencies that may overtake us....i'll ask Karen to let you all know the flavour! 

hope you are all well...lovely to see Ang on here (Ang hun, you're first on our list to ring! ) will deffo get round to answering your call for alternative therapy stories when i get chance..

love to everyone and wishing you all the best,

speak soon

Vic
xxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oooooo so exciting Vic   so glad I check on here on my phone tonight - good luck for tomorrow Hun and I look forward to hearing your news xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Vic

thinking of you tomorrow
Look forward to hearing your news 

Em


----------



## jarrodamanda

Ooh so exciting vic!! Can't wait to hear the news xxx


----------



## beachgirl

I've got goosebumps know...good luck you guys and can't wait to know the flavour xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick update as on my phone at work, Vic had a baby boy , Ang has just let me know, mum and baby both well...

Congratulations from Alex and I, a wonderful baby boy that's just made your family complete xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Awww wow big congratulations to the 3 of you, welcome to the world little man. That is fantastic news! 

xxxxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Woohoo!!! Congrats guys xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Vic and Chris

Congratulation on your baby boy

K congratulations big sister

Ang i imagine you are very emotional today    

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Woo hoo!!  It's a boy! Well done Vic


----------



## Livelife

Congratulations to Vic and Chris.
Much love
xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C

Em - it was a very emotional day that day.
Ive had a couple of pics of baby Benjamin and he looks just like Katie.
I wish i could do it all over again cos its the best feeling in the world.

I hope everyone is well.
Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## BESTY

Congratulations Vic, lovely news xxx


----------



## oak

hello everyone!! back in the land of the living!! I cannot believe that I haven't been on here before now...how slack of me!

thankyou all for your lovely messages, we seriously cannot believe our luck and keep pinching ourselves that not only are we blessed to have had one baby, but two and then the icing on the cake being getting one of each flavour..it has truly been beyond anything we could have hoped for. We have called our little boy Benjamin Charles and he is a little beauty. It's been a rough few weeks since he was born. I got an infection in my c-section wound and then also a urinary infection, Katie got chicken pox and Ben is nowsuffering from Colic!! I'm still not able to drive so feeling a bit house bound but should be able to drive as of next week, K now better and Ben on infacol which is helping so getting ourselves back together and a bit more organised! 

So how is everyone?

Amanda - is everything ok? noticed you weren't on ** for a while and have changed your name...hope you're ok hun!

Beachie - how was Cornwall? I'd love to go down there, you'll have to let us know where you stayed! the cottage looked lovely!

Em - sorry to hear you're back in hossie with Zac..how is he doing?   

Kiki - how are you chick? what are you up to?

Christine - how's work going? not long now til end of term! hope hubbie is ok..   

Kizzy - thanks for the message hun, how is Mollie?

Ang - hope you are ok? did Billy and Tia have good birthdays?

love to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok....will try and keep up on here a bit more often now we're sorted...

thanks ever so much again for all the messages 

lots of love

vic
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Vic

Lovely to hear from you, sounds like you have had a lot going on, hope the colic settles, glad that K is over the pox.

We are home tonight, breathing is settled full of cold all 3 of us, tomorrow i am hoping for a relaxing day as we head south to Nottingham on wednesday for Z's kidney scan and appt with the nephrologist we have to be there for 10am so leaving here at 7    

I dont know if i mentioned here but today i went to see a new gynaecologist i have a few post menopause problems, there is a solution but  its a bit risky for me as could retrigger endometriosis   and i have to be booked in for a vulval biopsy they think its benign but best to check, thought of it makes me feel sick (its under a local OMG) it was in same hospital Z was in so dh sat with him whilst i went (i would gladly have put it off lol)

Other than that we had a fab holiday earlier this month for my 40th 

Right i best get to bed!

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Vic it's great to hear from you hun, sorry you've had a tough few weeks though hun    Glad to hear K is better now though and hoping the infacol works for Ben's colic. Sorry you've been through the wars too hun    xx


Em hope Z's appointment goes ok tomorrow hun.    for you too hun xx


Hope everyone else is ok 


xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hello, just a quickie from me before I have breakfast then go to work...somehow I'm not humming hey ho hey ho it's off to work we go...

Had a lovely week in Cornwall, I'll give you the link when I see you Vic, it was a lovely cottage with own pool etc and apart from one day the weather was good..

Will try and log on tomorrow when I'm at home..bye for now xx


----------



## Livelife

Hi all
Where have we all been? I was thinking I'd been missing out!
Been having lovely summer hol. Went on a canal boat hol for first time. It was brilliant and I hadn't Been looking forward to it at all! went to Olympic rowing on super Saturday which was just amazing. Wish I was 20 years Younger so I could take up a sport! Just had 2 really rainy days in Keswick which was a bit disappointing but it's still beautiful.
DH had sperm test following op but it wasn't very positive. Showed there were some sperm coming thru but not enough to get pregnant so that was all a bit of a waste. I think we'll prob have one last ditch IVF next year but then will have to face facts. I'm not getting any younger and I don't think I can bear to go thru it all again.
What's everyone else been up to?
Xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hello Christine, lovely to hear from you, your holiday looked fab....will definately think about a boating weekend away soon....sorry to hear your latest news,  would you consider donor sperm?

I've also been busy, went to the athletics opening night which was amazing...then france champagne region for a week with my friend, this was extremely fun, did Disney, day touring the champagne houses and lots of wine....now back to work on Monday after 18 days off so not looking forward to that..got SIL next weekend coming up then got a week off in September with DH and we have some nights away planned plus off to London to see les miserables....

Love to you all and please let us know what's happening in your life...


----------



## Livelife

I love les miserables. So jealous of your Alfie Boe gig. I just love him!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Lovely to see some posts on the thread, i guess we are all busy busy

I will post soon, busy day today need to pop out for a money wallet before taking Z for his first birthday party, he a bit hyper oh my gosh dread to think what he will be like after the party lol, its his first ever party (except his own) due to his health issues so really is a milestone 

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

hello - sorry haven't been on in awhile!

Christine - good luck with last go    
Vic - how's the wee man settling in? he must be getting big now? 

Hope Z enjoys his party Em. How are you doing? 

Love to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx

Mollie is now 18 months old ........eeeeeeek!    She is gorgeous and the love of our lives 

Here she is at exactly 18 months yesterday  http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20is%2018%20Months%20Old%20Today%20190812/405229_10151187090353665_920290475_n.jpg


----------



## Livelife

It's black sunday back to work tomorrow aagh!
Just had lovely Week in menorca with DH and  his kids and my sister and her family including a 2 year old. We had such a lovely time and wall to wall sunshine. Couldn't ask for more. 
How is everyone doing? Let's get this thread going again...
Lots of love 
Xx


----------



## Livelife

Ah Kizzy just looked at pic...too cute!!
X


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hope your first day back goes ok hun. Your holiday sounds fab    Sorry to hear about DH's op hun but will be with you in spirit all the way through your tx next year    


Kizzy Mollie is gorgeous hun x


Em hope Z is feeling better hun x


Vic hope Katie is ok and Ben is doing ok x


Karen how are you hun? Busy I see x



DS is starting school on tuesday, can't believe how quick the time has gone. He is very excited I on the other hand will be very emotional. 


Take care all


xx


----------



## oak

HELLO!!!  
cannot believe how long it is since i've been on here! very shabby of me...sorry ladies...  
christine - the summer has flown! can't believe you're back already! sorry to hear hubbies reversal didn't work..as cherrytree said we'll be with you all the way hun when you go through your next round of TX hun..  
kizzy - your wee girl is a real cutie xxxx
cherrytree - i finally got round to dropping your friend a message tonight re: her egg donor questions..so sorry it's taken me so long to get round to it..hope i can help her....big hugs to you for your wee mans first day at school..  
karen - how's it going hun? will drop you a line shortly   
em - how is Z? hope he is doing better..  
hoping everyone else is doing ok, on my own for a whole week with the kids as Chris is on a uni course...onnly two days in and am frazzled...!   
love to all

vic
xx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Christine, so sorry it wasn't better news...however, my friend was told by her consultant twice that she would need ivf as her dh's sperm was such a low count and both times just before her app, she got bfp!! Her consultant was flabbergasted!! I'm not sure if this news will **** you off or give you hope. I hope the later!! 

Kizzy she is sooo cute!!

K I love your jet setting! You have such a great social life!! ;-)

Em how emotional eh? Jack went to pre school at his big school so is used to the building, but boy I'm going to miss him going all day!!! On the plus side, at least Harry will get some quality time with mummy!! 

Vic, we need pics (links to pics) of the boyo!!!! I Infacol worked with my two!

Well we are just in our way back from cleethorpes. We borrow a friends caravan there. They boys love it and so do we. Reminds me of my youth!!

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Hahaha ff changed my word to "widdles" how funny!!


----------



## Livelife

Hi all
Hope everyone is well. How is it November already!!!! I'm on Xmas countdown now - my fave time of year.
We got a new puppy last week he is just gorgeous. And settled so well. As you may have worked out he's our  baby replacement as we've kind of accepted that it's just not meant to be. 
Hope all is going well for everyone.
Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Berry Buddies

Just a really quick one as meant to be ironing/packing

Christine aaaw how are the 2 dogs getting along saw a pic on ******** of them both they look adorable 

Vic am sure its K's birthday around now (sorry if i missed it!) if so hope she has/had a lovely day

How is everyone, 
Hope that halloween has been nice and now fireworks yikes, as Christine says xmas next, my friend came around today and he said ooh guess what its 51 days til christmas  

Hes looking after our rabbits and the dog whilst i am in Nottingham at QMC with Z for a few days they are renal specialists there as the local hospital are unsure what to do next!  DH is going tomorrow and coming back tuesday evening 

I have a ** group which i am updating its private though if anyone wants access to it PM me.  I am only adding upon request as know how hard it is to read child related things on walls sometimes

Hope to be back for friday 

Em


----------



## oak

hi everyone..hope you are all ok?

em - how is Z doing? hope he's much better hun

christine - i love the pics of your beauty lil pup...soooooo cute! sorry to hear you guys have decided not to pursue your dream any more...big hugs to you and you DH hun   

how is everyone else and what are you all up to?

all ok here...had a bit of a scare recently and had to undergo a liver bipsy which was not pleasant but thankfully all ok now and got the all clear...Katie just turned 3 (!!!) and ben will be 6 months next fri which is crazy!! still keep in regular touch with ang albeit mainly by text and she's doing well...i send her pics of the two miracles she helped us achieve and i know she likes to get the updates.

anyway hoping to hear from you all soon

much love

vic
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lovely Berries

Vic wow where has the time gone to! Hope you had a super day, cant believe Ben is almost 6 months thats just flown by too, sorry about the liver scare but glad all is ok

Karen how are you and A hope all is ok

Cherry tree how is O is he getting excited for FC, Z is in overdrive lmao
We had an afternoon of christmas DVDs on sunday lol

Hope everyone is doing ok

AFM,
  after a pretty crappy week last week, yesterday Zachary pee'd on a stick and got negatives first time in 6 months    they continue, the nurse came yesterday hes lost 200grams but his bp is high for the 3rd week in a row next week hes going for bloods for kidney/liver function and a diabetes screening, hes doing well in school despite his 6 month loss last year he went on his first school trip and has been presented with an award in assembly for him sounding out the words in a sentence and writing the sentence

I think my ulcer is acting up again either that or DH is trying to poison me     Z brought me a pillow and his blanket 

Love to all berries and mini berries

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Hello Berries...sorry for the silence recently....hope you are all well and ready for the festive season to embark upon us? I certainly will be extremely overjoyed the Christmas as we will have a new arrival...

Alex and I are totally overjoyed to finally be able to announce we are to be mummy and daddy to a 8 months old baby girl, who will be coming home in December two days before she is 9 months old. We embarked upon the adoption process in March this year, got approved in September and yesterday went to Matching Panel for the official link to be agreed...

So now it's waiting for intro's which start early December, I finish work on Wednesday to start my year of adoption leave and have just under 2 weeks before we first meet her so i can relax, plan xmas, plan food menu for intro's for us and no doubt do the usual nesting that new mummies want to do...we have already finished her nursery so that's one thing done, now to embark upon washing those clothes before she arrives....

Sorry for the vow of silence but we wanted to keep this and quiet as possible until the final matching panel....most of our family and friends now know but we have so far kept it off ********...

Once I have more details I will share...Love Karen xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

i havent been so happy to read a post anywhere as reading this news Karen

Its such wonderful wonderful news, i am so happy for you both i cant begin to describe

Do keep us updated oh i am so so happy for you both you both so deserve this and know your going to be the bestest mummy and daddy, ...... its certainly true the best come to those that wait and you have been so patient in your waiting

If you fancy lunch sometime before she arrives send me a PM/Txt

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Em, I will certainly update you, I finish work next week and have printed out a wall planner so I can work out what needs doing but I'm sure lunch should be possible x


----------



## Cherry Tree

Karen hun I am so over the moon for you and Alex. You are going to be the best mummy and daddy. My happiness for you is beyond words hun      


xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you Vickie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Karen, what fabulous news            !!!!!!


You will love being a Mummy so much - it is fab!   


So happy for you! 


Miss MJ is 21 months today - eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Kizzy, had a wonderful baby shower yesterday which I never thought I'd be able to have...makes it so much more real x


----------



## jarrodamanda

Blooming heck!!! Karen I am so chuffing happy for you...that's the best news!! You will be an amazing mummy and Alex a fab daddy!!! So so so happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Amanda, cant't wait to share our next adventure with you all x


----------



## oak

Phew!!! Am crappy at secrets and have been bursting with this one...so lovely for you to be able to share it now with all your ff buddies who have been with you from the start. Can't wait to meet her...cudnt be more thrilled and proud of you guys and all you've been through. She's a very lucky girl. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livelife

Karen so absolutely pleased for you both. Enjoy your last few days off. Life is never gonna be the same.
Big love
Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello lovely Berry Buddies 

Hope you are all safe and warm.

Karen you have been in my thoughts the last few days, i hope you and A are enjoying parenthood and its everything you dreamed of and more, you are about to have the most magical christmas ever!

Vic how are you hope K and B are both well, its going to be magical for you this year too B's first Christmas 

Christine, almost holidays hun, when do you break up hope you have lots of fun planned with Albert and your new addition (sorry cant think of his name but hes very cute!) Also cant believe how time has flown since your wedding!

Amanda how are you and the boys belated birthday for your little Harry, Hope you had a wonderful day and party

Kizzy wow M 21 months where has the time gone to hey

Nix not sure if you still read but i think of you often 

Vickie how are you and the lovely O, all ready for Christmas 

AFM,
Z is doing well at school, he has his first nativity play this week, hes a donkey, he has a choice of costume of grey or brown and um he wants to be a yellow donkey     
Recently we thought he had chicken pox but it was a viral infection phew, his kidneys are currently in remission  hes back for review in less than 6 wks, other than that, as you know hes had brittle asthma he had a chest xray and it came back "abnormal" he had a 4 wk course of antibiotics and its not improved so hes having another 4 wk course and a bronchoscopy is planned for early next year as it appears his airways are not expanding so they will be taking some biopsys to try and sort it out for him 

This week sees me starting a course of vitb12 injections first one on tuesday, as my vitb12 levels are through the floor and diet alone for past 6 months didnt help, gp suspects i also have anaemia i have had a letter today to make a telephone appointment about my liver function test eek
I have lost 5kg over the last 6 weeks and start fit for life after the new year, i have been having horrid migraines and just trialling amitriptyline and paramax 

My sister is getting married on friday and am pleased with my slimmer shape (its all come off my tummy area)

Love to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hope you all have a wonderful day

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

​
Have a wonderful Day

Em x x


----------



## jarrodamanda

Merry Christ mad everyone, may it be fun xxx


----------



## beachgirl

And a very merry Christmas from the Ross family, we have our miracle daughter after 18 years who is currently upstairs asleep unaware that santa has been....with love to all my berries and wishing you a lovely day however you are spending it xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Lovely Berry Buddies

I hope that each and every one of you had the christmas you hoped for

Karen i imagine yours was magical and hope it was all you dreamed upon

Vic i hope Ben enjoyed his first Christmas also

Amanda and Vic hope the boys had an awesome time

We have all had viruses over christmas all getting over them now though

Finally



May it bring you all you wish for

Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

xxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hello ladies


Just thought I'd check in to say HI to all the lovely Berry Buddies - or are we now Biddies!!!  I've been spending some time the past year trying to come to terms with our many failed attempts.  I can't say we didn't try everything we could and spent every last penny we could to acheive our dream but in the end we had to preserve something for ourselves.  It hasn't been easy - there have been some very low points and I still live sadness that it didn't happen for us.  We are having a serious think about adoption and hopefully will arrive at a place where it feels right.  


I hope everyone is well and happy.


Congratulations Karen - hope to speak to you soon.


Love from Betty xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Berry Buddies,

Betty lovely to hear from you, lol at biddies i certainly feel it most days    
I wish you well on the adoption front, am sure BG can offer help when the time feels right i am just so sorry for the journey you have travelled to get where you are just now   

How are our other berries

Karen, hope all is well with you and LO
Vic how are you doing hows K and B
Is K in preschool now 

Cherry Tree    

Afm, 
Z had a positive appointment last week with nephrologist, wish we could have a crystal ball this week his bp is up and hes gained 2kg back  
Another nurse is coming to attempt blood for kidney function on thursday, the local paeds think a biopsy will follow but we shall see, hes booked in for a bronchoscopy to investigate his chest problem further and awaiting ENT appointment and orthopeadics for his feet.  Though hes more stable healthwise than he has been since a baby so thats good news
We are having issues at school which we are dealing with and hes now wearing glasses so cute

I have some discs in my back which keep bulging have been for an xray this morning gp thinks one has slipped ouch ouch
My dad has alzheimers and is worsening so it all keeps me busy!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Berry Buddies

Just popping in to say

 Mollie Jean

Karen hope you are enjoying mummyhood

Amanda how are the boys

Cherry Tree how is O have you anything planned for half term


Back to school this week am cream crackered as Z has been awake for 3 hours every night for i cant remember how long we are at the drs tomorrow morning, mum is taking me shopping tomorrow afternoon  nothing more exciting sadly, arranging Z's 5th birthday party where has the time gone!

love to all

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks hunny  can't believe Miss MJ is two!    Had a fab day


----------



## Livelife

Hello
How is everyone?
Like you Betty I think we have also reached the end of the road- 4 failures, 2 reversals, no money it's just not meant to be. If I had the money I would have another go but £7k is just not an option. The other attempts are on the mortgage. The arrival of the puppy has helped and I'm looking forward to planning holidays and enjoying other people's children! I've dealt with 2 pregnancy announcements this week without feeling pain and jealousy so that is certainly a step forward.


Love to all
Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello berries

Ooh Livelife how are you
Lovely to hear from you
 

How are the pupsters

Hope everyone is doing ok
No news here just plodding on last week Z was 5
He's having op on his feet next week, 
Dh had his shoulder op on Tuesday
We have decorators in until tomorrow
Had both bedrooms done
Bathroom landing stairs, kitchen just lounge a d hallway to do then laminate for lounge and hallway to put down next week 

Love to all
Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hi


Lovelife it is lovely to here from you    Can I ask about your dogs please? I am thinking of getting another dog but still unsure. We already have one. I was thinking about a cocker spaniel, what is your cocker spaniel's temperament like?  What is Albert like as I was also thinking about a springer spaniel? Is Humphrey a working cocker? Sorry for all of the questions xx


Em hope your boys are doing ok and recovering well    xx


----------



## Livelife

Spaniels are the best dogs ever! They are lively but very loving dogs. Great with children.
Albert is actually quite laid back for a springer but still quite loopy!
Humphrey is quite mischievous but has a face that just melts your heart! He's not from working stock, Albert is maybe that's the difference.
Both types like lots of walks and have boundless energy but they are also quite happy to lounge around all day when the weather is rubbush!
Having dogs is the best thing we ever did. I was never a dog person- never had them as a kid.
Good luck choosing. If you need anything else let me know

Em how are things?
x


----------



## Cherry Tree

Thank you livelife. I think I have been spoilt with my current dog as she is such a good dog. I asked about if Humphrey was a working spaniel because he has short ears. I prefer the shorter eared cocker spaniels.  Thanks again hun xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello berries

Livelife lovely to hear about your doggies dh fancies a spaniel for our next pupster

Cherry tree how are you 

Things are busy busy here
Dh had his op 3 wks ago
Z had his 2 wks ago he's unable to weightbare on his feet for at least another 2-3 weeks  we are going on holiday in 2 wks could be fun!
He has risk assessment at school on Wednesday hoping he can have phased return on 10 June 
I have labrynthitis 
Still busy with my bunnies I between nursing duties!

Em


----------



## beachgirl

just a quick log in from me before we get dressed, all fine with us, just back from our first family holiday, rented a large cottage in Cornwall with a granny annexe so my parents come too..can't believe how fast time is flying, she's about ready to walk anytime now.

Love to everyone x


----------



## Livelife

Karen sounds brilliant. You seem to be just loving family life, it's just lovely. 

Em I have labyrinthitis too! I've been off work since 17th April. It was horrendous when it first happened but I'm on the mend now thank goodness. Never felt so ill in my life! I find it quite amusing now when I go out and can't walk in a straight line- fine in the house though. I've not had wine for nearly 6 weeks- that is proof of my illness- I never don't drink!!!
Hope you get better soon too!!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Karen wow that has flown hope you enjoyed your first family holiday

Livelife oh Hun it's horrid isnt it 
It's 3rd time I have had it last time I was found to have loss of hearing hope this time is short lived last time lasted a few months 

Been to Sheffield today with Z one foot is fine, other ay be ok may need some adjustment 
Poor Z cried and cried so brave though bless him
He was due back in 2 wks but as we are in holiday we are back in3 weeks when hopefully he may be progressing to weight baring so his wheelchair will be staying until 13june 

He is going to school for morning tomorrow to see how he goes 

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello berry buddies 

Just thought I would pop in and say hello to you all whilst I have a few minutes spare!

Karen how are you wow can't believe how fast this year has gone!

Live life hope the labtynthitis has cleared up Hun, I saw ENT hoping to be discharged after Christmas 

Cherry tree how are you and O

Vic how are you and K and B hope all is ok

Kizzy how is M 

As Z says I have a brain freeze!

Afm,

Nothing very exciting
My niece is expecting twins am going with her for her scan on Friday her dh is coming too, she lost twins last year so these are very precious babies

Z underwent 2 days of monitoring he's bordering relapse and ? Whether he has fsgs as his protein levels are not as they should be  he's awaiting a biopsy we don't want to but if we need to we have to 


Still have my bunnies here one of dh's bunnies is going for spaying on Friday I of course offered as the vets is on a retail park lol!

Hugs all around

Em


----------



## BESTY

Thinking of trying again ! Any berries still out there ! Xxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

If you are considering it, you need to try love. Good luck. Please keep us informed xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Betsy, oh that's lovely to hear, yes still here and still reading x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello berries

Besty wishing you love and luck should you decide to go again.

BG how are things with you and your family, are you back at work 

Live life how's the pupsters

How is everyone

We are doing good here well just over a horrid 5 day headache 

Z has a lymph node infection, we have recently found out he's wheat and gluten allergic which in turn has improved the asthma and reflux, he's currently in remission for his kidneys so we are finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, he is doing really well at school and can swim backstroke and breast stroke

Hope all the other berry buddies are all well

Em


----------



## beachgirl

well, 6 years ago to this exact day I lost our darling baby, my world had ended two weeks before when we were given the news...that has to be the hardest time of my life, losing someone so precious, someone I'd never met but would have already given my life for, seeing my darling husband totally inconsolable trying to look after me as I hit rock bottom..I never thought that I'd recover..

6 years later in 2014 and I have my beautiful baby girl fast asleep in her cot, now 2 years old, the apple of her daddy's eye and already she has gained all of our manerisms, sayings and character..she's now my reason for being here, I'm here to ensure she continues to have a wonderful life and seeing the world through her eyes has made me believe that there possibly is a god watching over me who has given me such a special gift..

Berries, we've all more or less gone our separate ways, what brought us together in 2007 has either been granted, we are still seeking or we have moved on but I sincerely want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for the support, encouragement, knowledge and friendships that I have made from this, I'll always think of you all and hope that wherever you are you are happy xxx


----------



## jarrodamanda

Aww Karen this is such a powerful post. I'm so happy for you. You as we all do deserve happiness and I'm so glad you have yours. I pray all the berry wishes are granted. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Aw Karen

Think of you often

Glad your dream came true for you and A 

Amanda happy 6th birthday to jack for tomorrow hope it's a fab day.

We feel very blessed to have Z I feel happy and contented, dh still yearns for another, my nieces are both pg making me feel old

Hugs all around


----------



## beachgirl

Amanda, your two boys are a credit to you both, they look so happy and are always smiling, can't believe last year I was sat on the beach literally a picnic rug but never saw you...

Donna, Z is always growing up so fast, I too think you of often and hope that you are keeping well x


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I know not many people still read this and some are friends on ******** but I still think about our journey together and hope that you're all ok? xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Karen (and anyone else reading)

I was reading the posts last week and thought wow is it really a year since i posted.

I dont think we are friends on ******** as i changed it due to a family issue!

How is family life Karen,
hope you and A are both doing well. are you still working?

I am busy busy as ever.

I have 2 gorgeous great nephews and one of them we are godparents to, we have just got back from a lovely break with the 10 month old, Z love him to bits.

My dad died from non hodgkins lymphoma Mid March was quite shocking bless him
He was 84 life feels strange without him here

How is everyone else?

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Em

So sorry to hear about your dad, hows your mum coping? Family life is good albeit busy....no stopping working last May, went back for a few months but things weren't working out so I left, now a full time SAHM....

How's Z doing at school? are you still living in same house? he must be growing up so quickly? xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree

Hey lovely ladies,


Funnily I was thinking of our little group the other day and how long ago treatment together seemed. 


Em      How are your bunnies? And has Martha settled in? How is Z doing at school now? 


Karen it is so lovely seeing you write SAHM    How is your gorgeous LO? Do you have a holiday planned for this year? 


AFM I am currently in the midst of revising for an exam (well I say revising, I have completely lost all motivation to do any), had a Sunday meltdown because exams send my anxiety levels through the roof but feeling a bit better now and just want it over with. 


Heres hoping the sun arrives soon so we can all enjoy the summer.


xx


----------



## Livelife

Hi everyone
I haven't been on here for 2 years. I didn't realise I'd changed my username!! What a stupid name! It's just made me a bit sad reading back. Hope everyone is well and the little ones or should I say big ones are fab. I'm not on ******** anymore. I'm very anti social media. I hate how it's taken over people's lives and people just don't communicate properly anymore.
I've got into running. Doing the great north run in sept. I've always loved the gym but never liked running and now I love it. It's a shame I have loopy spaniels as I see loads of people running with their dogs but sadly that's just not an option!
Take care everyone
C x


----------



## Martha Moo

Helloooo

Karen, aw fab SAHM is lovely, hope LO is doing well

Yes we are still in same house, been here now for 6 years, my sister has just moved to Darfield too which will be nice 

Mum is coping okish, still has her low days, doesnt like visiting here because she never came here without dad 

CherryTree, hows the revision doing? what is the exam for? How is O? are you all organised for his birthday?

Martha is settling in fine, like shes always been here  Bunnies are all doing good,one of DH's is stroppy so shes going to be spayed  

C, wowsers, hope the great north run goes well in september, running..... no energy here to run, Martha would probably love it, Hope our elder pupster struggles to walk round the block sadly 

Hello to everyone else

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Well it's that time again and another Christmas is upon us, where has this year gone? I'd like to wish each and every one of you all a very merry Christmas wherever you are and whatever you're doing. I truly hope that you're happy and that 2017 is a good year. Love Karen x


----------



## Martha Moo

Helloooo all

Karen hope you have a wonderful Christmas may 2017 bring all you dream of  

To all the berry buddies, time has flown this year 

Have a wonderful christmas and 2017

We are staying at home for Christmas Day, going to mums on boxing day, its the 2nd year without my dad which is rather sad, Zachary will be doing his toast to his grandparents who are no longer with us  


Em


----------



## Cherry Tree

A Very Merry Christmas to all the Berries    May 2017 bring you happiness and love xx


----------

